# Ironwood



## bionicon (5. Juli 2006)

Das Ironwood ist seit dieser Woche bei uns, 
und geht sehr geschmeidig. 
Wir haben die ersten zehn gleich vergeben müssen, aber die nächsten 30- 40 kommen bald. Wenn Ihr das Bike testen wollt oder Infos / Photos haben möchtet, schreibt mir einfach was Ihr braucht.

Grüße vom Tegernsee
Andi Schmidt


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (5. Juli 2006)

Hi Andi,

Bilder sind natürlich immer willkommen...  kannst ja mal welche hier in den thread reinhauen. 
Sonst wär meine Frage: gibt's das ding auch als Rahmen Gabel Kit zu kaufen und was würd das kosten?

Grüße aus Mittelfranken
t0biR4k3t3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (24. Juli 2006)

Seit zwei Wochen ist es soweit, 
nach ausgiebigen Testfahrten, Rennen und Belastungsproben ist unser Ironwood nun in den Shops. 

Wir haben 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit investiert um ein Fahrwerk zu bekommen, das allen Ansprüchen genügt. Unser Chassis ist genau auf das Aerolink System abgestimmt und gewährleistet Fahrspaß 
auf Endurotouren, dem Tag im Bikepark oder langen Downhillabfahrten. 

Ich habe Euch ein paar Bilder angehängt, damit ihr schon mal ein paar Details parat habt. wenn Ihr mehr Informationen benötigt, könnt Ihr jederzeit Wünsche anmelden. 

Schönen Gruß
Andi Schmidt


----------



## bionicon (24. Juli 2006)

Preisinformation: 

Das komplette Bike kostet 4333 EUR,
so wie es auch in der Freeride getestet wurde.

Das framekit kostet 3129 EUR inkl. Dämpfer+ Gabel mit Vorbau- Lenkereinheit


----------



## blackforest (31. Juli 2006)

Find das Rad absolut gelungen. Sehr gute Kombination aus Freerider und Dher.

Könnt ihr mir vll. sagen, ob es davon Testräder geben wird? Evtl. in Freiburg? Weil einen Bionicon-Händler haben wir ja hier, der hat aber bisher noch kein Ironwood.


----------



## bionicon (31. Juli 2006)

Gruß in den Blackforest,
Es gibt das Bike zum testen, allerdings wohl nicht bei Radsport Sütterlin - bis jetzt noch nicht.
Ich habe schon gemerkt, dass Du Lokalpatriot bist, allerdings könnte so ne kurze Session in den Tegernseer Alpen nicht schaden, oder ? 

Ich würd vorschlagen, dass Du mal vorbeikommst und wir mal richtig schrubben gehen - Freeriden im Backcountry eben. 

Greetz 
Andi


----------



## blackforest (1. August 2006)

Kinders, das ist leider so ohne Auto schon en bisle hin.

Mal schauen, vll. wenn man mal sowieso in der Gegend ist. Diesen Sommer wohl dann eher nicht mehr.

Lokalpatriot bin ich nicht wirklich, mir ist nur kein blöderer Name eingefallen als ich mich hier angemeldet habe.


----------



## michi the 3rd (6. Oktober 2006)

kurzer "testbericht" nachdem ich wieder vom wallberg zurück bin:

bergauf: 8 von 10 punkten (wobei golden willow 11 von 10 bekommt und edison 9 von 10 (mein persönlicher vergleich der drei bionicon bikes))
wobei dieses rad in der klasse mit rießigem abstand an der spitze liegt. anfangs hatte ich zwar ein paar bedenken, da das ironwood doch sehr massiv dreinschaut, jedoch machten sich diese bedenken ziemlich schnell vom acker. nur minimales wippen war bei doch nicht zu verachtenden steigungen zu verspüren, aber das bei 200mm federweg... meiner meinung nach nicht der rede wert!
wanderer fragten mich auf dem weg nach unten, ob ich mit dem teil auch nach hochgefahren bin... FREILICH!!!     

bergab: 11 von 10 punkten 
brutal, i bin den berg runtergeholzt... des radl frisst wirklich alles ohne auch nur ansatzweise bauchschmerzen zu bekommen!!! ein traum!!! über stock und stein wie eine gämse mit flügeln (nach sprüngen) und auf federn gebettet (während der fahrt)... in kurven und schnellen wechseln ist das radl recht spritzig unterwegs. ja was soll man da groß sagen, außer einfach genial?!

ausstattung: alles top!!! was die lieben menschen des freeride mags mit "hinterbau sackt durch" und "bremsstempeln" meinten weiß ich nicht. durchgeschlagen hat weder der hintere dämpfer noch die gabel, obwohl ich beides weich eingestellt habe. vielleicht versteht man darunter auch etwas anderes k.a.. mit dem begriff bremsstempeln kann ich auch nichts anfangen. ich musste bergab ständig die bremse betätigen. kein fading, kein schleifen, kein festbeißen, kein ausfall - einfach ein traum! aber für fragen bezüglich der technik gibts ja an andi, da i mi da nit wirklich gscheid auskenn. zwei zahnkränze vorne und 9 hinten passen perfekt. mehr brauchts nicht. sonstige technische details gibts auf der homepage oder sogar hier in dem fred?  
 wenn es an der zeit ist werde ich mir als nächstes für mein edison dicke berta reifen holen und bei geldüberschuss formula scheibenbremsen nachrüsten. aber dies sei nur am rande erwähnt. 

in meinen augen ein weiteres sahnestück aus der radlschmiede in gmund! empfehlenswert für alle hardcore downhiller, die auch ohne große mühe bergauf fahren wollen. hardcore downhiller zu sein ist jedoch keine voraussetzung um mit dem radl spaß haben zu können. eine probefahrt kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen!!! aber vorsicht: bionicon macht süchtig (den satz kennen wir doch irgendwoher...  )!!!

a scheens wochaend und hoffentlich bleibts a bissl warm damit i de kruckn nomoi fahrn ko!!!

da mihi

ps: auch wenn ich bionicon in meiner signatur verlinkt habe werde ich nicht von ihnen gesponsert oder bestochen um hier positives feedback zu geben! ein grund ist, dass bionicon aus meiner heimat, meinem tal (viva la tägansää) kommt und der zweite noch wichtigere grund ist, dass dene eanare radl mi überzeugt ham! also kommt mir nicht mit "das ist ein abgekartetes spiel" oder dergleichen. geschildert wurden meine persönlichen eindrücke.


----------



## GerhardO (7. November 2006)

Servus!
So, hab mir jetzt mal n'paar Berichte und auch hier den Fred zu diesem Bike durchgelesen und muss sagen:
Ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr dieses "WILL HABEN" - Gefühl! 

Gelungenes Bike. Vielleicht wirds mal was mit Testfahren... 

Grüße,
Gerhard
(Herr, schmeiß Geld vom Himmel!)


----------



## blackforest (7. November 2006)

Bremsstempeln: Wenn das Hinterrad durch dein Einfluss der Bremse anfängt zu "stempeln". Das Hinterrad hobst quasi über den Trail.

Kommt aber bei jedem Eingelenker so vor. Wegbekommen tut man das nur durch VPP- oder 4-Gelenkhinterbauten oder eben mit einer Bremssmomentabstützung. Mir fällt das nur auf, wenn ich vom AC auf die Sau umsteige. Der Hinterbau bleibt beim Anbremsen aktiv. Man kann Kurven später anbremsen, hat in Kurven bessere Bodenhaftung und insgesamt ein ruhigeres Fahrgefühl.

Beim Freeriden oder Tourenfahren störts mich allerdings auch nicht wirklich, dass mein AC sich beim bremsen verhärtet (stempelt!)


----------



## John Oswald (8. November 2006)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Servus!
> So, hab mir jetzt mal n'paar Berichte und auch hier den Fred zu diesem Bike durchgelesen und muss sagen:
> Ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr dieses "WILL HABEN" - Gefühl!



gerhard, blöde frage, was willst du denn eigentlich mit dem ironwood? leicht overdosed, oder? hol dir ein edison und ich verspreche dir, das ding kann mehr, als du die nächsten 10 jahre können wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (8. November 2006)

Guten Tag Gentlemen,
da wir nun mal wieder in der heißen " Herbstphase" sind, in der man sich entspannt vor den Kamin setzen kann, Kataloge wälzt und sich das " Neue" Bike aussucht, möchte Ich das Heft wieder in die Hand nehmen. 

Wir haben hier mal wieder das Phantom des Bremsstempelns, einer immer wieder gern Angesprochenen Abart des Fahrverhaltens. 
Bremsstempeln resultiert aus einem eingefederten Hinterbau, der nicht mehr reagiert und das Bike damit kleinen Stößen aussetzt, die das Fahrverhalten dann negativ beeinflussen können - die blockierte Bremse löst ein Rubbeln, Rattern oder auch: Stempeln aus!
Alle neueren Fahrwerke und da möchte Ich für die Eingelenker im Allgemeinen sprechen, sind so konzipiert und konstruiert, dass sie eine optimale Kinematik aufweisen derart agil sind, dass Bremsstempeln der Vergangenheit angehört.  

Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Wir haben beim Ironwood ein Big mountain Freerider mit 200mm Federweg- Dieser Federweg bietet Sicherheit und ermutigt zu sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Um diese wieder in den Griff zu bekommen, bremsen wir  - meistens - vor Kehren oder Kurven wieder stark ab: Resultat, das Fahrwerk verhärtet sich! Genaugenommen: Es tut seinen Job - es verzögert maximal, krallt sich in den Boden ein und der Federweg wird bereits ausgenutzt! Wenn sich das Anbremsen starr auswirken würde, lägen wir vor dem Bike. 

Und noch ein wichtiges Detail: Bremsmomentabstützungen wurden im Worldcup nur sehr kurz gefahren,daher kamen sie nämlich ursprünglich,  weil die Funktion nicht einmal das " Mehr -Gewicht " rechtfertigte 
( So eine Bremsmomentabstützung wiegt nicht wirklich viel ). 

Ich möchte damit nur die ein oder andere Diskussion entschärfen und wieder darauf verweisen, das unsere Testfahrer, die sich gerade durch das Herbstlaub wühlen, in glasklarer Luft auf den Hügeln und Bergen unserer Landschaft unterwegs sind, noch nie bemängelt haben, dass das Bike in schnellen Kurven oder beim Drift durch Kies - Kehren unruhig wird. 

Ich wünsch Euch noch ein paar schöne Tage auf den Bikes - kommt gut in den Winter und vergesst nicht - dass es sauviel Spaß macht im Schnee zu fahren. 

Euer Bionicon Team 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## kijan (8. November 2006)

Hallo Andi & Bionicon!

Gratuliere zum der innovativsten Bikes, die ich gesehen habe! 
Wie, wann und wo zu welchen Konditionen kann man so ein Bike mal testen? (Wobei ich mir das vielleicht nochmal überlegen sollte angesichts des Preises...)
Gibt es mittlerweile Testmöglichkeiten im Schwarzwald bzw. in oder rund um Freiburg?

Jan


----------



## blackforest (8. November 2006)

```

```



bionicon schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Wir haben beim Ironwood ein Big mountain Freerider mit 200mm Federweg- Dieser Federweg bietet Sicherheit und ermutigt zu sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Um diese wieder in den Griff zu bekommen, bremsen wir  - meistens - vor Kehren oder Kurven wieder stark ab: Resultat, das Fahrwerk verhärtet sich! Genaugenommen: Es tut seinen Job - es verzögert maximal, krallt sich in den Boden ein und der Federweg wird bereits ausgenutzt! Wenn sich das Anbremsen starr auswirken würde, lägen wir vor dem Bike.
> 
> Und noch ein wichtiges Detail: Bremsmomentabstützungen wurden im Worldcup nur sehr kurz gefahren,daher kamen sie nämlich ursprünglich,  weil die Funktion nicht einmal das " Mehr -Gewicht " rechtfertigte
> ( So eine Bremsmomentabstützung wiegt nicht wirklich viel ).




Das soll jetz hier nicht ausarten, und es gehört wohl auch nicht hierher. Aber Barel fährt ne Bremo (gut, die ist am Kona en bisle komisch. Ist aber eine!), Gracia ist bei Cannondale auch mit gefahren. Und dass Peat am Santa keine fährt ist klar, weil es ein VPP ist.

Mir ist irgendwie schleierhaft, wie man das Verhärten des Hinterbaus und das daraus resultierende Stempeln durch die Kinematik eines Eingelenkers reduzieren kann. Ich persönlich finde durchaus, dass man den Unterschied eines Eingelenkers beim Bremsen zu einem Viergelenker (gut konstruierten natürlich!) durchaus spürt. Das Verhärten des Hinterbaus sorgt dafür, dass das Hinterrad nicht soviel Haftung hat wie ein voll aktiver. Mir persönlich fällt das immer nur auf Dh-Strecken auf. Beim normalen Freeriden störts mich nicht, ist wohl Geschmackssache.  

Zurück zum Ironwood: Schickes Teil, wenn ich mal eins seh, fahr ichs auf jeden Fall Probe.


----------



## bionicon (9. November 2006)

Gruß an den Blackforest,
Da hast Du jetzt natürlich recht - Danke für deinen Beitrag, allerdings 
hast Du bereits etwas in deiner Antwort auf etwas hingewiesen, auf das Ich eigentlich hinaus wollte: 
Man merkt es nur unter vollem Druck auf einer Downhillstrecke - das kann Ich nicht abstreiten, aber es ist eben ein eher kleiner Prozentsatz des Einsatzbereiches.
Du kannst natürlich keinen Eingelenker einfach so bauen, dass er frei von Antriebseinflüssen ist, allerdings kannst Du ein Fahrwerk so optimieren, dass es beim Anbremsen nicht derart in die Knie geht und schneller wieder 
"auf den Beinen " ist - und das kann man dem Schwingendrehpunkt optimieren. 
Wenn Ich Dir mal zu einer Probefahrt verhelfen kann - sag Bescheid.

Gruß 
Andi 

P.S.: Ich finde, solche Gespräche gehören hier her


----------



## bionicon (9. November 2006)

Hallo Jan, 
Dankeschön vorab - Ich kann Dir natürlich gerne zu einer Probefahrt verhelfen,
allerdings musst Du dafür bitte nach fahren und davor Bescheid sagen, dass Du vorbei kommst. 
Tour und Räder in Villingen - Schwenningen 
TEL.: auf unserer neuen Homepage

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## blackforest (10. November 2006)

Ja, da sann mer uns ja supereinig. 

Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal daran gedacht, dem Ironwood eine G-Boxx zu spendieren?!? Das ganze dann so um die 17 Kilo und es wäre die perfekte eierlegende-Wollmilchsau. Oder wie die Bayern sagen, a Wolperdinger.

Ah, ja hab ich vergessen, der Preis dürfte natürlich auch nicht gerade hoch liegen, damit ich mirs leisten könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (13. November 2006)

Sehr schön, 
also - ja, andererseits - Nein. 
Es ist folgendermaßen: 
Wir sind schon seit der ersten G - boxx Idee an der Sache dran!
Aber wir wollen die Technologie erst verwenden, wenn wir sicher sind, dass es 100% in Fahrwerk passt.
Wir haben schon sehr detailierte Vorstellungen und haben bereits Gespräche in puncto Machbarkeit geführt. 
Ich möchte nicht zuweit vorausgreifen, aber sobald die angeforderte Technologie verfügbar ist, wird es von uns ein Getriebebike geben.

Der Preis ist das nächste Problem - eine Luxusmaschine ist natürlich ein schönes Ding, aber wir wollen das Bike wirklich als Konkurrenz für andere Fahrwerke anbieten.

Ich hoffe Ich habe Dich zu neuen spannenden Fragen beflügelt 


Schönen Gruß 
andi


----------



## kijan (25. Januar 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> Dankeschön vorab - Ich kann Dir natürlich gerne zu einer Probefahrt verhelfen,
> allerdings musst Du dafür bitte nach fahren und davor Bescheid sagen, dass Du vorbei kommst.
> Tour und Räder in Villingen - Schwenningen
> ...


Servus Andi, 

danke für das Angebot mit der Testfahrt, da ich mir aber erst vor kurzem ein Scott Nitrous SL (gebarucht) zugelegt habe (zu einem durchaus fairen Preis...) wird das Bionicon wohl doch ein einfach nur nett anzuschauendes Bike sein, das man lieber nicht gefahren ist... (angesichts des hohen Preises...)

Vielleicht komme ich in der Zukunft nochmal zurück auf den Testride...

Mercy. 
Jan


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Januar 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Preisinformation:
> 
> Das komplette Bike kostet 4333 EUR,
> so wie es auch in der Freeride getestet wurde.
> ...



Der Preis ist der Knackpunkt an der Sache. Das Bike mag megageil sein, aber für mich wird es vorerst unerschwinglich sein und das obwohl ich ein gutverdienender Ingenieur in der Schweiz bin. Das Ironwood ist zu 100% seinen Preis wert, aber ich könnte das nicht nicht nur mir gegenüber sondern auch kaum meiner Frau erklären, warum ich soviel Geld ausgeben möchte. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Leisten und nun ich habe mir das Edison II (2007er) gekauft. Da werde ich bestimmt auch meinen Spass haben.

Ich werde aber trotzdem alle beneiden, die sich das Teil kaufen werden/können. 

Gruss
Nicki-Nitro


----------



## kijan (26. Januar 2007)

Der Preis! Genau das ist das Problem bei den Bikes. Man meint man verdient gut, möchte sich ein Bike kaufen und muss feststellen, dass die Preise mittlerweile in Regionen gewandert sind, in denen man sich (selbst wenn man ganz gut verdient) kaum Neuteile leisten kann oder will... Dann lässt man es lieber und greift eher zu einem Gebrauchtbike... und damit hat man dann auch Spass.

Gruss
Jan


----------



## John Oswald (26. Januar 2007)

Die Preise für das Ironwood sind sicherlich keine Schnäppchen aber durchaus in Ordnung. Man sollte die Preise fairerweise mit den UVPs von hochwertigen Bikes à la Cannondale, Specialized, Santa Cruz und Co vergleichen.
Und bitte nicht mit Versendern, Billigheimern oder einem zehnmalpreisduchgestrichenen Ladenhüter wie dem Scott Nitrous SL.

Die meisten "Konkurrenten" unter den Freeridern sind konzipiert nach dem Prinzip:
einfach, günstig, solide, schwer. Und sie kennen damit nur eine Richtung am Berg. runter!
Das Ironwood ist konzipiert um mit qualitativ hochwertigen Komponenten und ausgeklügeltem System bzw. mit vertretbarem Gewicht pickobello hoch UND runter zu kommen. Das macht die ganze Sache zwar einzigartig, aber auch kompliziert und letztlich eben auch ziemlich teuer.
Wer "nur" auf Bergab-Spass und Bikepark-shreddern steht, der ist mit dem exqiuisiten Eisenholz sicherlich falsch beraten.
Und fährt deshalb ein Schnäppchen vom Wühltisch, oder ein Nitrous oder ein Ransom, oder hat von mir aus auch mit einem 499 Euro Dirtbike Spass


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Januar 2007)

Sali John,

ich wollte keine Diskussion lostreten nach dem Motto _"Meine Fresse ist das teuer"_, sondern eher eine _*"Man ist das ein geiles Teil, aber ich werde es mir nicht leisten können, beneide aber die die es können"*_. Wenn man Beiträge liest wie die von "Michi der Dritte" dann läuft einem das Wasser im Munde zusammen und man möchte das Bike sofort haben.  Auch wenn es vielleicht - so wie Du es in eine anderen Beitrag geschrieben hast - ein wenig "overdosed" sein wird. Aber mir ging es nach Lesebeiträgen zum Edison genauso. Mich haben die richtig "angefixt". Nach einer Probefahrt war ich dann verloren. Ich wollte das Edison gleich haben und habe es mir ja jetzt auch gekauft. Bei einer Probefahrt mit dem Ironwood ginge es mir vielleicht auch genauso, deshalb werde ich es tunlichst vermeiden. Ich möchte mich ja nicht finanziell ins Unglück stürzen.  

Ich werde die kommende Saison mit meinem Edison voll auskosten und hoffe auf viel Spass im Gelände, auch weil ich zu der Fraktion _"ich kann weniger als das Edison zulässt"_ gehöre. Wenn ich mich dann fahrtechnisch/interessensmässig weiterentwickelt habe dann kann ich mich immer noch nach "schwereren Gerät" umschauen.  

Nicki-Nitro


----------



## michi the 3rd (27. Januar 2007)

also etz muaß i a nochmal schnell und kurz meinen senf dazu geben.

ich war/bin auch nicht in der lage, mir ein neues bionicon zu kaufen. ich hatte mehr oder weniger das glück, dass die jungs von bio genau dann ein testbike in gmund hatten, welches ich mir gerade so (eigentlich ja nicht, aber mei...) leisten konnte. seit diesem zeitpunkt bin ich ein stolzer besitzer eines bionicon edisons und ich möchte es gegen kein anderes fahrrad mehr tauschen! ich bin student, meine eltern haben keinen geld*******r und ich habe mir meinen arsch aufgerissen aufm bau damit ich mir endlich ein gscheides fahrrad mein eigen nennen darf.

das ironwood ist halt nochmal eine andere liga! früher oder später (def. später!!!) werde ich mir auch so ein teil in meinen schuppen stellen. es gibt selbstverständlich billigere downhill-bikes, aber welches kommt bei diesen maßen so leicht den berg hoch???!!! ich bin mittlerweile schon ein paar andere dh-bikes gefahren, aber selbst bergab haben diese mir kein so großes grinsen auf mein gesicht gezaubert wie das ironwood! wenn ich im lotto gewinne oder money to burn verdiene, dann neu - ansonsten gebraucht!

ein fahrrad ist für mich ein gebrauchsgegenstand und kein ausstellungsstück! wenn da mal ein paar macken dran sind oder das ganze etwas quietscht/schäbat (sind leider diese ****** scheibenbremsen, deren namen jeder kennt...), dann ist das halt so. sonst wärs auch nicht meins...  

also: wer ko der ko, wers net ko der muaß hoid schaun wiaras macht damitas ko!   

auf gähts zum breddlrutschn!!!

REINGEHAUEN!!!


----------



## ChrisPi (28. Januar 2007)

Besitzt hier eigentlich jemand ein Ironwood u. hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Diese ganzen Vermutungen u. Loblieder von Leuten die das Teil nicht besitzen bzw. nicht mal probegefahren sind find ich völlig unbrauchbar (zumindest für mich)....
Ich spielte im Herbst auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Ironwood zu kaufen,hab mich aber nach einer Probefahrt dagegen entschieden.
Da es aber meinen Einsatzbereich mit Bikepark,FR,Downhill aber auch Touren mit einigen Höhenmeter abdeckt,werde ich mich weiterhin dafür interessieren,zumal es ein Produkt aus Bayern ist 
Mich würden aber Erfahrungen von "echten" Ironwood-Besitzern interessiern.Da es ja noch nicht so lange am Markt ist wird es noch nicht allzuviel geben,aber einige müssten doch schon damit unterwegs sein?? 
Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich das Teil so nach einem Jahr harten Bikepark u. DH-Einsatz präsentiert u. hoffe im Frühjahr/Sommer die ersten Erfahrungen hier zu lesen 
MfG


----------



## michi the 3rd (28. Januar 2007)

ham dua i des neda aba gfahrn bin i's scho. sonst hätte i oben meinen senf net dazua gem...


----------



## BOOZE (18. Februar 2007)

So, ich will euch mal meinen Testbericht über das Bionicon Ironwood nicht vorenthalten!
Mein Radfreund Michi hat sich ein Ironwood übers Wochenende geliehen(keine Ahnung wie er drauf kamm).
Das Rad war mit Schwalbe Big Bettys, Formula Oro K24 Scheibenbremse mit grossen Scheiben, Sram Schaltung, und den Bionicon Federelementen ausgestattet.
Der Händler erklärte ihm alles nötige, stellte die Gabel und den Dämpfer auf ihn ein, und wir fuhren zu unserem Lockal DH.
Wir waren voller Euphorie über das Bike, probierten die Uphill Qualitäten, sowie die Downhill.
Wir tauschten nach jeder Fahrt die Räder, damit sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden konnte, das zeite Rad war mein Cannondale Gemini mit Marzocchi und Fox Federelementen (mein Kumpel fährt normalerweise ein Giant AC1)
Der erste Tag, die ersten Abfahrten, schon kährten die ersten Kritikpunkte ein.
Die Reifen wahren recht gewühnungsbedürftig, der Hinterbau sackte ganz schön durch, und ein für mich recht unbekanntes HR Stempeln tratt bei einigen Passagen auf.
Auch mit erhöhung des Luftdrucks wurde das Durchsacken nicht besser.
Wir versuchten noch einige einstellungen am Dämpfer , trotzdem war es mehr als bescheiden. Der Dämpfer, sackte nicht nur durch, sondern war zudem auch noch absolut unsensibel.
Die Gabel war da ganz anders, sie machte eine recht gute Figur, konnte aber mit dem Ansprechen einer Marzocchi nicht mithalten, die eingebaute Zugstuffe konnte uns auch nicht überzeugen.
Am zweiten Testtag tauschten wir die Big Bettys gegen Maxxis High Roller, und nahmen es schön hart ran! Trotz erhöhen des Luftdrucks, hat der Dämpfer bei doch recht kleinen Sprüngen durchgeschlagen.
Wir tauschten weiterhin die Räder nach jeder fahrt, und merkten, dass zwischen meinem Gemini und dem Ironwood, doch himmelweite Unterschiede waren, was Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung, sowie Balance und ausgewogenheit betrifft.
Die Formula Oro K24 Bremsen konnten uns leider auch nicht so recht überzeugen.
Am ende des Tages wurde unsere Testfahrt durch eine gerissene Kette am Bionicon, und durch eine lockere Kurbel am Gemini beendet.
Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Ironwood noch verbesserungwürdig ist, und mit Federungskomponenten ala Fox oder Marzocchi oder Manitou durchaus Potenzial hat.
Der grösste Kritikpunkt war der wirklich sehr schlecht arbeitende Luftdämpfer!
Es war übrigens schon das zweite von mir gefahrenen Bionicon, auch das erste konnte mich nicht überzeugen, auch wenn das mit der Verstellung schon ein recht patente Idee ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Booze,
Vielen Dank für deinen Testbericht und deine ehrliche Meinung. 

Ich möchte sie nur kurz moderieren, weil mich ein paar Details stutzig machen.
So wie Du den Testbericht geschrieben hast, wusstest Du bereits vorab von der Schwäche des Dämpfers, die Freeride hatte eben dieses Problem. 

Wenn wir darauf hingewiesen werden, dass der Dämpfer nicht mit dem Fahrwerk, das Bestnoten bekommen hat, harmoniert, dann ändern wir das. 
Diese Veränderung dauert zumindest ein paar Monate, da wir alle Funktionsdetails am Dämpfer nochmal geändert haben. 
Wenn es Euch wirklich interessiert die Fahrfreude auf dem Bike zu erleben, dann könnt ihr uns in 1-2 Monaten hier besuchen.

Stahlfeder / Öl hin oder her - 
Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, dass Du so wenig Spaß hattest,
Nichtsdestotrotz: wir werden das Bike jeden Tag verbessern, immer wieder und auf jeden Testbericht unserer Leser eingehen. 

Nochmal Danke und Viel Spaß noch

Andi Schmidt


----------



## BOOZE (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andi!

Naja, das stimmt so nicht ganz was du da schreibst.
Als MTB´ler lese ich schon seit Jahren keine "Fachzeitschriften" mehr, weil ich mir doch lieber, selber ein Urteil über das von mir ausgesuchte Teil/Rad machen möchte, auch wenn ich manchmal Lehrgeld zahlen muss.
Ich habe von diesem Dämpfer "Problem" tatsächlich nichts gewusst, genauso eigentlich nichts über das Rad, gehöre eigentlich auch nicht zu den Leuten, die Voreingenommen sind, sondern urteile erst danach!
Und wir wahren eigentlich von vorherein ziemlich begeistert, Teile, Gewicht, Optik, Funktionen, Federweg usw.
Die Kritiken kammen erst bei unseren Testfahrten, vielleicht auch so kritisch, weil wir ja nach jeder Abfahrt die Räder gegeneinander getauscht haben, und gemerkt haben, dass es doch um einiges besser geht.
Da ich selber einen kleinen Fuhrpark besitze, auch MTB´s mit Luftdämpfern, weiss ich das es besser gehen kann, zwar nicht 100% aber um einiges besser.
Da werden "Modifikationen" am vorhandenem Dämpfer meiner Meinung nach auch nicht viel bringen.
Bei der Federgabel, müsstet ihr auch nochmal nachlegen.
Oder ganz von den Luftfederungselementen weggehen, falls das überhaupt möglich ist.
Ansonsten macht das Ironwood für mich immernoch einen guten Eindruck, jedenfalls was die Optik und Verstelbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Dangerous Mike (20. Februar 2007)

Als erstes möchte ich mich mal für den Verriss des Ironwoods von Booze entschuldigen!!!

Denn schliesslich bin ich das Rad 2 Tage gefahren und denke, dass ich hier einiges richtig stellen kann.

Vor einem Jahr bin ich das Edison gefahren und fand die Geometrieverstellung schon mal sehr gut.
Das dies auf dem gesamten Fahrradmarkt einzigartig ist steht ausser Frage.
Nur war das Edison nicht so ganz der Einsatzbereich den ich mir für solch ein Rad vorsgestellt habe, da es eher Aplencrosser,CC- und Endurofahrer anspricht. Hierfür sicherlich unschlagbar.
Dieses System allerdings in einen Freerider mit guten Downhillqualitäten einzupflanzen halte ich für das Beste was Bionicon machen konnte.
Die extreme Geometrieverstellung von einem wieselflinken Trailrad zu einem allesfressenden Downhiller ist überwältigend.
klar musste ich mich mit dem Rad erst anfreunden bevor man es so richtig krachen lassen kann.
Und dann geht´s´ab!!!

Zur Kritik:
Da das Ironwood in diesem Falle einen Luftdämpfer ohne Ausgleichkammer besaß, war die Performance in Sachen Ansprechverhalten nicht so wie ich sie mir vorgestellt hatte. 
Folgemodelle werden ja mit Luftdämpfer+Ausgleichskammer ausgeliefert.
Demzufolge gehe ich davon aus, dass das Ansprechverhalten wesentlich sensibler wird (verleichsweise mit einem 4-Way Air)
Bei dem Testrad musste mit einem relativen hohen Luftdruck gearbeitet werden, sodass der Hinterbau bei steigendem Fahrergewicht nicht mehr so sensibel reagierte.

Bei Booze´s kurzer Testfahrt fehlten schlichtweg einige Bar Luftdruck um das Mehrgewicht von 15 Kilo auszugleichen, da sackt jeder Dämpfer durch!

Auch schlug der Dämpfer bei mir kein einziges mal durch.
Da ich überzeugter Stahlfederdämpfer-Fahrer bin war es klar, dass ein Einkammer Luftsystem dem von mir gefahrenen 4-Way nicht entsprechen kann.
Was ich mir jedoch wünschen würde ist ein System auf Stahlfederbasis, welches zwar ein wenig Mehrgewicht auf die Waage bringt, dem Ironwood aber auch den Vorteil einer besseren Gewichtsverteilung bringen würde.
Es ist so wie es darstand ein wenig zu Kopflastig mit der extrem seidig ansprechenden SuperAgent.
Zur Gabel kann ich auch nur ein Urteil abgeben: Sagenhaft!
eine absenkbare Tripel 8 spricht vielleicht besser an kann aber nicht mir einer Absenkung von Locker 10 cm mithalten, ausserdem stecken dort wahrscheinlich schon 15 Jahre Entwicklungszeit drin, welche im Motocross-Bereich begann.

Auch da hat Booze leider nicht aufgepasst, denn es handelt sich ber Der Gaben um eineStahlfedergabel mit Luftelementen zur Dämpfung.

Okay die Zugstufe könnte ein wenig mehr zupacken.

Zu den weiteren Anbauten, seien es die Bettys, die Zweikolben Formula oder SRam sind das Teile, die Auslegungssache der Herstellers sind und dem gewünschten Einsatzbereich dessen angepasst sind.

Dass ich lieber High Roller fahre und auf meine 5 Jahre alte 4 Kolben XT Bremse schwöre, stört mich demnach nicht im geringsten, denn ich kann mir ja auch nur den Rahmenkit besorgen.

Standfestere Bremsen und bessere Reifen und ein Stahlfederdämpfer würden mich beim Komplettrad zwar erfreuen, allerdings machen diese auch eine Alpenüberquerung -  die ich mir mit dem Ironwood durchaus vorstellen kann - nicht leichter!


PS: auch riss die Kette nicht, sondern sprang herunter und wurde beim weitertreten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...

Bionicon kann ich nur sagen, macht weiter mit diesem System und die Geometrie in Downhillposition ist sagenhaft.
Lazy crusin´
Bugatti hat schliesslich auch 7 Jahre gebraucht um die 1001 PS des Veyron auf die Strasse zu bringen. 

Vorurteile sind schnell ausgesprochen, machen noch schneller die Runde als man glaubt und könnten sich, wenn man diese unbedacht schreibt auch als  geschäftsschädigend auswirken...

Bin gespannt auf das nächste Modell welches im April kommt, und mich auch schon für eine Testfahrt beim Händler meines Vertrauens MAINBIKE gemeldet...

Euer Dangerous Mike



PPS: Booze mach den Herrn Bush aus Deiner ID, das wirkt lächerlich!


----------



## BOOZE (20. Februar 2007)

Michi
hat dir einer von Bionicon was zugesteckt, oder haben sie dir ne Gehirnwäsche verpasst?
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass es schlecht ist, sondern unausgereift.
Und Uphill, wers braucht, ich nicht!


----------



## kijan (21. Februar 2007)

Na dann Booze, wenn du kein Uphill brauchst, ist's Ironwood wohl sowieso das falsche Bike für dich...


----------



## ChrisPi (21. Februar 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer, sackte nicht nur durch, sondern war zudem auch noch absolut unsensibel.



Genau das war auch einer meiner Kritikpunkte nach der Probefahrt.Bei mir fühlte sich der Dämpfer ziemlich bockig an u. der Hinterbau wippte beim bergauffahren...
Mein Vorschlag wäre: Den X-Fusion Dämpfer durch einen hochwertigen Dämpfer ersetzen,der dem Hinterbau mit 20cm Federweg auch gewachsen ist,z.B. Fox DHX 5.0 mit Pro-Pedal.Oder wenns leichter sein soll eben einen Luftdämpfer mit Pro-Pedal (Manitou Evolver etc.)Dadurch ist zwar die Bionicon-typische Geometrieverstellung am Hinterbau weg,aber das ist im Falle vom Ironwood relativ egal.Denn die Gabel lässt sich ja nach wie vor absenken,und das um sagenhafte 10cm! Das reicht auch für richtige steile Anstiege.Und wenn es noch steiler wird,so daß man absteigen muß dann liegt das in erster Linie daran daß einfach die Kraft in den Beinen fehlt ab einer bestimmten Steigung.Daran ändert dann auch ein leicht angehobenes Heck nicht mehr viel... Die Geometrieverstellung ist für meinen Geschmack sowieso fast schon zu extrem.Bei den anderen Modellen wie Edison etc. mag das noch mehr Sinn machen.
Zudem wäre man dann in der Dämpferauswahl viel flexibler u. nicht nur auf einen einzigen X-Fusion angewiesen.
MfG Chris


----------



## bionicon (21. Februar 2007)

An unsere Kritiker, Leser und Fahrer, 

Ich möchte mich nocheinmal zu unserem Fahrwerk und den hier verfasst Artikeln äussern. 
Ich finde es gut, dass Ihr kritisch seid und so schreibt wie Ihr es für richtig erachtet, es gibt aber ein paar Punkte die man nicht vergessen darf. 

Vielen Dank für den Kommentar über Vorurteile - Ich finde das sehr wichtig, da wir uns sehr offen der Kritik und allen Fragen stellen und bei harscher und nicht Problembezogener Kritik schnell ein sehr verzogenes Bild entstehen kann - was für einen weniger erfahrenen Leser / Fahrer 
abschreckend wirkt - was ja keiner von Euch will !

Das Ironwood ist in dieser Saison die erste echte Saison gefahren und hat uns damit ermöglicht, Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Vor Allem am Dämpfer.
Die herkömmliche Variante sackte bei ca. 90 Kg durch und konnte nicht mit Dämpferprodukten mithalten, die von Firmen kommen, die seit Jahren erfolgreich Dämpfer bauen. 
Wir haben unsere Schlüsse daraus gezogen und an diesem Problem gearbeitet.


Das IW ist ausgelegt um möglichst viel Federweg auf einem 
Big Mountaintrail zu nutzen. Die Einfederungskurve verläuft somit eher flach. Je schwerer der Fahrer umso mehr kann man je nach Geschmack und Location wo dieser vorweigend unterwegs ist das Volumen der Hauptkammer wechseln. In Deinem Fall wäre es wohl sinnvoll die gesamte Hauptkammer zu wechseln und eine ohne Zusatzring zu verwenden
(die Progression steigt dadurch).
Leichte Fahrer würden bei diesem Setup aber nie den vollen Federweg erreichen.
Wir haben in der neuen Generation einen neuen Dämpfer und haben ein wesentlich besseres und agileres Fahrwerk bekommen.



Und aus diesem Grund ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll das Rad aus der Perspektive des Dämpfers zu betrachten und es macht großen Sinn, wirklich großen Sinn das Ironwood mit Niveuregulierung zu bauen, denn nur so wird das gesante Potential ausgenutzt. 

Es ist uns wichtig die Bikes als gesamtes Fahrwerk zu bauen - genau das macht uns aus und darauf sind wir stolz. 
Immer daran denken: Die Special Agent Gabel hat von der Freeride 
nur Pluspunkte bekommen ! 
Das ist die erste deutsche Gabel seit Jahren mit dieser Bewertung !!!
Wenn wir jetzt nicht weiterentwickeln ist das unkonsequent und verantwortungslos. 

Dabei ist es nicht der Sinn alles mit Gewalt anders zu machen, 
aber es verwenden Manitou und Co nicht ohne Grund unsere Technologie 
und nicht wir deren. 

Wir haben seit diesem Jahr mit Arne Tschugg und zwei Marathon Fahrern, 
drei Leute im World Cup Zirkus die für uns Testfahrten absolvieren und  
an der Produktentwicklung beteiligt sind.
Denn wir wollen ja auch, dass Ihr Euch in zwei Jahren auf ein Bionicon setzt und wirklich sagen könnt, dass das genau euer Bike ist.

Ich wünsch Euch eine super Saison 
und Viel Spaß bein biken.

Euer Team Bionicon 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## BOOZE (22. Februar 2007)

Mich würde ja interessieren, warum der Gabel/Rahmenkit des Ironwood, so hoch preislich angesetzt ist.
Wo werden die eigentlich geschweisst?


----------



## tour.ist (22. Februar 2007)

preislich so hoch im Vergleich zu was bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (22. Februar 2007)

Hey Booze,
das Rahmen / Gabelkit ist so teuer, weil die Gabel, 
die Vorbau-Lenkereinheit, die Nabe und vor allen das ganze System dabei ist.

Sieht erstmal recht gewaltig aus, ist aber ein wirklich ( hoffentlich) ein fairer Preis - und wir haben nicht versucht über den Preis das Komplettrad zu verkaufen! Auch wenn es vielleicht so aussieht. 
Das Problem ist auch die Arbeitszeit, die wir ja zur Montagezeit addieren müssen, da wird der gesamtaufwand einfach ein bisschen höher - 
dieser Wert relativiert sich dann wieder ein wenig beim Komplettrad.

Schöner Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## BOOZE (22. Februar 2007)

tour.ist schrieb:


> preislich so hoch im Vergleich zu was bitte?



lern mal lesen!


----------



## Fusionrider (22. Februar 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Die Geometrieverstellung ist für meinen Geschmack sowieso fast schon zu extrem.Bei den anderen Modellen wie Edison etc. mag das noch mehr Sinn machen.



Also ich habe mit meinem Freund auch schon die Geometrieverstellung ausgiebig ausprobiert auch im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, bei denen man nur die Gabel absenken kann (z.b. bei Totem). Da hat man schon einen riesigen Unterschied ausgemacht, da durch den angehobenen Dämpfer die Geometrie um einen Punkt verdreht wurde und sich so eben auch die Sitzposition viel extremer verändert.
Das Ironwood ist eben ein Rad das sehr gut in die Alpen passt wo extrem lange, aber auch steile Anstiege sind und nicht ein Rad, dass nur auf Bergabfahren ausgelegt ist!


----------



## ChrisPi (23. Februar 2007)

@Fusionrider:
War aber schon das Ironwood? Beim Edison etc. ist ja die Gabel nicht so weit absenkbar,da ist die Geo-Verstellung schon OK,aber beim Ironwood find ich die Endposition ziemlich extrem



bionicon schrieb:


> Immer daran denken: Die Special Agent Gabel hat von der Freeride
> nur Pluspunkte bekommen !



Tja,das hat die Totem 2-Step auch.Wurde mit Lob überhäuft u. nur Pluspunkte.Ich hatte mittlerweile die 4. Totem 2-Step u. bin jetzt umgestiegen weil sie einfach nicht funktioniert u. ständig absäuft.Auf so Tests geb ich nicht mehr allzuviel,lieber selber ausprobieren bzw. Meinungen im Forum (aber nicht von Dummschwätzern) einholen
Die X-Fusion Gabel im Ironwood war aber so weit OK.Gewicht ist zwar nicht ohne,aber immerhin ist es ja eine USD-Gabel mit 200mm.Mir würden 170-180 reichen,und stattdessen lieber ein halbes Kilo weniger Gewicht,aber das ist nur meine Meinung.Andere sehen das wieder anders u. da man (leider) auf diese eine Gabel angewiesen ist muß man sich damit arrangieren o. eben nicht.Mir wäre halt eine gewisse Flexibilität bei den Federelementen recht...

@Booze:
Geschweißt wird in Asien.Sonst wäre der Preis noch höher.Andererseits ist Bionicon ein Kleinbetrieb mit sehr geringen Stückzahlen (verglichen mit Scott,Specialized etc.) u. von daher ist der Rahmen in meinen Augen nicht zu teuer,sondern andere Hersteller könnten durchaus niedrigere Preise anschlagen u. trotzdem noch genügend Gewinn haben
Gruß Chris


----------



## BOOZE (23. Februar 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> @Booze:
> Geschweißt wird in Asien.Sonst wäre der Preis noch höher.Andererseits ist Bionicon ein Kleinbetrieb mit sehr geringen Stückzahlen (verglichen mit Scott,Specialized etc.) u. von daher ist der Rahmen in meinen Augen nicht zu teuer,sondern andere Hersteller könnten durchaus niedrigere Preise anschlagen u. trotzdem noch genügend Gewinn haben
> Gruß Chris



Da ich selber weiss, was Rahmen aus Fernost kosten, finde ich den Preis insofern mehr als happig, zudem im Rahmen ein "günstiger" X-Fusion Dämpfer arbeitet.
Mit einen günstigerem Preis, der durchaus machbar währe, würde Bionicon sicherlich mehr Stückzahlen verkaufen.

Damit es jetz keiner wieder missversteht, soll keine Abwertung von Bionicon oder des IW sein, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## tour.ist (23. Februar 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> lern mal lesen!



sorry, da hab ich wohl vergessen, daß Cannondale als der Discounter unter den Bike-Herstellern bekannt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (23. Februar 2007)

@ChrisPi
Nee, war schon das Ironwood 
Die Absenkfunktion würde ich nicht bei der kleinsten Steigung voll betätigen sondern dem Gefälle anpassen, da man sonst das Gefühl hat gegen den Hang zu fahren!


----------



## BOOZE (23. Februar 2007)

tour.ist schrieb:


> sorry, da hab ich wohl vergessen, daß Cannondale als der Discounter unter den Bike-Herstellern bekannt ist



Leute, was versteht ihr den hier nicht?
Es sollte kein Preisvergleich zwischen Cannondale und Bionicon sein, sondern nur ne Frage, warum der Preis doch recht hoch angesetzt ist, und wurde doch gut beantwortet!


----------



## ChrisPi (24. Februar 2007)

@Fusionrider
Ja klar,ich weiÃ schon wie du das meinst.Hab ich ja auch so gemacht.Ich finde die Geo-Verstellung ja generell eine super Idee.Aber ich wÃ¼rde durchaus auf das "hochtraveln" des Hecks verzichten kÃ¶nnen (im Falle Ironwood mit der weit absenkbaren Gabel) wenn ich dadurch einen anderen DÃ¤mpfer verwenden kÃ¶nnte,der besser zu dem 200mm-Heck passt.Wobei ich selbst schon mal an einem Ghost-Enduro einen X-Fusion-DÃ¤mpfer hatte (02-RPV) u. der eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Bike u. der Pike-Gabel harmonierte.Aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist,will ich eben andere MÃ¶glichkeiten haben.
Da aber von Bionicon sowieso schon dran gearbeitet wird,kann man auf das Ergebniss gespannt sein.
Und den "hohen" Preis wie Booze meint,versteh ich schon.Das Bike kostet 4500â¬, also 9000 DM!! FÃ¼r das Geld arbeitet mancher ein paar Monate u. deswegen muÃ das Bike zu 100% passen.Da scheut man dann auch das Risiko DÃ¤mpfer etc. zu tauschen u. das Versuchskaninchen zu spielen obs dann passender wird o. nicht.


----------



## BOOZE (24. Februar 2007)

Um ein wenig Öl ins Feuer zu giessen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264658


----------



## blackforest (24. Februar 2007)

Was soll der Link jetzt hier?? Provozieren? Oder hat er noch nen anderen Sinn.


----------



## ChrisPi (25. Februar 2007)

Das frag ich mich auch....  Hier gehts ums Ironwood u. nicht über irgend einen Cannondale-Schrott daß mit dem IW nicht das geringste gemeinsam hat

@Booze: wieso bringst du eigentlich deinen IW-Testbericht in ein paar anderen Threads z.B. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=262463  die nicht das geringste mit dem IW zu tun haben sondern wo es um Bremsen geht??? In deinem Bericht steht ja genau ein (relativ nichtssagender) Satz zu den Bremsen.Und noch irgendwo hattest du deinen Testbericht zum besten gegeben.Bist du so stolz ein IW gefahren zu sein? Da machen sich dann einige Leute ein wahrscheinlich falsches Bild vom IW.Das Thema sollte meiner Meinung nach schon da bleiben wo es diskutiert wird u. nicht bei völlig anderen Themen.Find ich unfair.Punkt


----------



## Fusionrider (25. Februar 2007)

@Booze
Wenn du lieber c'dale fährst ist das in Ordnung, aber warum machst du das IW schlecht? Wenn einem irgendein Rad nicht gefällt, dann liegt das meistens daran, dass das Rad einfach nicht zum eigenen Fahrstil passt. Dies ist jedoch kein Grund die eigene Meinung hier derart hart zu verteidigen. Das IW gefällt dir halt nicht. Punk, aus, Ende. Wir habens verstanden!


----------



## BOOZE (25. Februar 2007)

Mann, was seid ihr bloß für heulsusen.
Stört euch an allem was ich schreibe, und keiner von euch ist wahrscheinlich das IW gefahren.
Ich bin auch kein befürworter für Cannondale, fahre selber noch andere Fabrikate, und versteife mich da jetzt nicht auf das Cannondale.
Ich hatte damals nur das Gemini genommen, weil a. es auch ein eingelenker ist und b.vom Einsatzzweck identisch ist, bis auf das Bergauffahren was auch recht gut geht.
Ich hätte auch mein Santa Cruz Heckler nehmen können, ist auch ein eingelenker mit Luftdämpfer (was im übrigen viell besser funktioniert wie das IW), habe es aber wegen dem weniger an Federweg nicht gemacht.

Ausserdem kann ich nichts schlecht machen, was nicht vernünftig funktioniert, sondern ich weise darauf hin, was auch durch andere Poster bestätigt wurde.


----------



## ChrisPi (25. Februar 2007)

Heulsusen??? Booze,du hast mir u. Fusionrider eine private Nachricht geschickt.Ich halte aber nichts von "hinter dem Rücken-Schimpfer" und werde hier deine Nachricht reinstellen:

Falls ihr euch fragt, warum ich nach meinem "Testbericht" immer noch kritisch bin, hat damit zu tun, daß mein Kumpel, der sich das Testrad geliehen hat Druck vom Bionicon bekommt.
So viell zum Thema ehrliche Testfahrten.
Bionicon versucht wohl auf einer nicht ganz sauberen Weise, seine Produkte zu etablieren, und ist keinster weise für konstruktive Kritik offen, auch wenn ich persönlich finde, daß sie recht harmlos war.
Macht euch mal selber ein Bild von solch einem Vorgehen!

Also wie gesagt,stammt nicht von mir sondern von Booze.
Ich war im Winter selbst am Tegernsee,bin das IW probegefahren u. hab mich aber wg. oben genannter Gründe anders entschieden.Solche Behauptungen wie "Druck von Bionicon" finde ich mehr als lachhaft.Kann ich also von Glück reden das ich nicht zum Kauf "gezwungen" wurde


----------



## tour.ist (25. Februar 2007)

zu Mr. Booze
spielt wohl gerne den agent provocateur, aber Anmut und Seriosität seiner Argumentation verraten ja mehr über den Aussagenden als über das Objekt,- 
und ja ich habe auch nur deshalb ein Edison, weil mich die Jungs von Bionicon
brutalst dazu gezwungen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi the 3rd (25. Februar 2007)

stimmt, i graig a jeden tag drohanrufe von bionicon damit i ab und an mal meine persönlichen und natürlich ohne negativen beigeschmack eindrücke hier poste.
oh'man he du pflaume...


----------



## BOOZE (25. Februar 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Heulsusen??? Booze,du hast mir u. Fusionrider eine private Nachricht geschickt.Ich halte aber nichts von "hinter dem Rücken-Schimpfer" und werde hier deine Nachricht reinstellen:
> 
> Falls ihr euch fragt, warum ich nach meinem "Testbericht" immer noch kritisch bin, hat damit zu tun, daß mein Kumpel, der sich das Testrad geliehen hat Druck vom Bionicon bekommt.
> So viell zum Thema ehrliche Testfahrten.
> ...



Du arme Wurst, was hast du denn da nicht verstanden.
Sollte nicht hinter dem Rücken sein, sollte auch eigentlich niemand hier mitbekommen, aber kleine Kinder müssen ja hier alles petzen.

Denkt was ihr wollt, ich habe meine Gründe!

Und .....................


----------



## spezi light (25. Februar 2007)

Nabend die Herren,

also eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht in die aktuelle Diskussion einmischen und hab sie mit regem Interesse verfolgt. 
Ich persönlich finde den Testbericht von "dangerous mike" sachlich und objektiv. Das dann irgendwelche Leute auf die Idee kommen Bionicon hätte es nötig Leute unter Druck zu setzen finde ich einfach nur lächerlich. Ich finde die Kritik von Mike war konstruktiv und wird sicherlich in die weitere Entwicklung einfließen. Dass das IW noch kleine "Kinderkrankheiten" hat lässt sich wohl nicht weg diskutieren, aber denkt ihr der erste Verbrennungsmotor ist auf Anhieb angesprungen? 
However meiner Meinung nach ist Bionicon eine der innovativsten Bikefirmen der Welt und aller Anfang ist schwer...

Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es in fünf oder zehn Jahren aussieht und wieviele Bikes dann mit stufenloser Niveauregulierung unterwegs sind...

MfG

Alex


----------



## ChrisPi (26. Februar 2007)

Ja Mr. Bush ähh.. Booze,warum denkst du das ich deine Nachricht hier reingestellt habe? Eben damit jeder diese üblen Machenschaften von Bionicon mitbekommt u. sich so sein eigenes Bild von Bionicon u. dir machen kann....
Aber zurück zum Thema:



spezi light schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es in fünf oder zehn Jahren aussieht und wieviele Bikes dann mit stufenloser Niveauregulierung unterwegs sind...
> Alex




Die Niveauregulierung an sich finde ich auch genial u. bietet so auch nur Bionicon an.Wenn diese jetzt im Heck in einer kleinen Führung wäre,und zwar vor dem Dämpfer,dann wären Dämpfer u. Niveauregulierung unabhängig voneinander.Also man hätte ganz normale Einbaumaße für den Dämpfer u. wäre dadurch in der Auswahl flexibel.Die Niveaureg. müsste natürlich in einer Art Nut-Feder-Führung stabil gelagert sein.Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das sowas irgendwann kommt.Ich würde es mir wünschen...
Gruß Chris


----------



## BOOZE (26. Februar 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen, daß hier genug Worte gewechselt worden sind!
Für meinen Teil ist jetzt hier Feierabend, da das Ganze hier unnötigerwese ausgeufert ist ins Negative.
Für alle die meine Posts nicht verstanden haben, ich finde, daß das IW bloss nocht nicht mit seinem Dämpfer ausgereift ist, und durch seine Kinderkrankheiten durch muss, auch den Preis finde ich recht hoch, was aber meine Meinung ist, der Rest, betraff mich sowieso nicht, und war sehr wahrscheinlich unnötig, das hier zu bringen.

cheers


----------



## bionicon (26. Februar 2007)

Wow,
also das hat jetzt sogar mich verblüfft: 
Ich habe die letzten Beiträge verfolgt und mir selbst auf die Finger geklopft,
einige Kommentare sind wirklich bitter. 

Ich möchte den hier Schreibenden danken und nochmal sagen, dass Ich Eure Fähigkeiten zum konstruktiven Dialog schätze.

Dieses Forum wurde von uns geschaffen, damit wir von Euch und Ihr von uns lernen könnt, das muss so bleiben und wer nichts von uns annehmen möchte, der sollte sich fragen, ob das ein Dialog ist. Ein Forum ist ein realer oder virtueller Ort an dem Meinungen ausgetauscht werden können, Fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden können, sagt zumindest Wikipedia. 
Kommunikation, auch virtuelle, bedeutet auch Regeln beachten,
vor allem die des gegenseitigen Respekts, das ist mir und den meisten Benutzern hier wichtig. 
Also sollte sich jeder angesprochen fühlen, der nicht danach gehandelt hat.


----------



## Lasse (26. Februar 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> doppelpost


----------



## Lasse (26. Februar 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Tja,das hat die Totem 2-Step auch.Wurde mit Lob überhäuft u. nur Pluspunkte.Ich hatte mittlerweile die 4. Totem 2-Step u. bin jetzt umgestiegen weil sie einfach nicht funktioniert u. ständig absäuft.Auf so Tests geb ich nicht mehr allzuviel,lieber selber ausprobieren bzw. Meinungen im Forum (aber nicht von Dummschwätzern) einholen



Also, ich würde ja Asche auf mein Haupt streuen, wenn die Totem bei meinen absolvierten knapp 10.000 Test-Höhenmetern bergab (in der Megavalanche-Woche) abgesoffen wäre und nicht funktioniert hätte, aber das Gegenteil war der Fall. Da ich sonst auch keine Probleme hatte, gabs nur positives zu berichten. 





Dein "Absauf"-Problem habe ich bei meiner aktuellen 2Step-Gabel mit ein bißchen Öl ablassen weggekriegt, ansonsten hilft auch Einfahren ganz gut. Das du 4 defekte Gabeln hattest, bezweifle ich jetzt mal, es sei denn, du bezeichnest 5mm weniger Federweg laut Angabe als defekt. 

Auf die Meinung der Forumsuser gebe ich persönlich sehr wenig. Entweder schönen die hier ihre eigene Investition, oder sie übertreiben, malen schwarz und geben die Verschwörungstheoretiker. Viele der Leute hängen für meine Begriffe zu oft im Forum rum und fahren zu selten. Außerdem weiß ich nie, wie diese "Meinungsmacher" wirklich fahren können - unterdurchschnittliche Biker sind kein Quell sinnvoller Fahrwerksanalysen. "Dummschwätzer" (ich nenne sie lieber Schlauschnacker) erkennt man nicht an der Wortwahl.

Greetings


----------



## bionicon (26. Februar 2007)

Auswurf, Einwurf : 

Es liegt so mit der Gabel: Das Fahrwerk verlangt nach einer großen Gabel und wir wollten die 200mm haben und Ich verstehe den Einwand wegen 180 mm und ein halbes Kilo weniger! 
Und deinem Wunsch soll genüge getan werden: 
Vielleicht ist das gute Stück schon ab der Eurobike erhältlich! 
Du kannst ja eh zum testen vorbeikommen.

An Booze und wahrscheinlich auch eine größere Gemeinde: 
Rahmen werden nicht nur deshalb in Taiwan gebaut weil sie da so unglaublich billig aus einer Maschine fallen, sondern weil die Deutschen leider geschlafen haben. Taiwan ist ein teures Land, Rohstoffe sind günstig zu bekommen und die Fertigung damit flexibler. 
Das Lohnniveau liegt ungefähr bei Spanien ( es gibt auch strukturschwächere Regionen in Deutschland in denen gleiches Lohnniveau besteht ) 

Es gibt einen Katalog, in dem man seine Rahmen zusammenstellen kann und dementsprechend geliefert wird. *Unsere Rahmen werden hier in Gmund entwickelt. *
Vielleicht kennst Du die Preise der Katalogware, aber es würde mich erstaunen, wenn einer der renomierteren Hersteller die EK Preise seiner Rahmenflotte preisgeben würde. 
Ein x beliebiger Rahmen und eine Fertigung hinter der externe Entwicklung, Engineering etc. steht ist wirklich etwas völlig anderes.


Zudem gibt hier signifikante Unterschiede in der Produktion was zum Einen die Stückzahl aber vor allem die Verarbeitungsqulität angeht. 
Wir haben während 8 Monaten im Jahr einen unserer Mitarbeiter, sehr oft auch Andreas Felsl selbst direkt in Taiwan um den Rahmen beim Fertigungsprozess zu beobachten. Im übrigen geht es bei uns nicht nur um eine Rahmenpreis sondern ein Patentportfolio, das unsere Technik schützt.


Und nun zum Wohl 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andi,
da ich mit Interesse dieses Forum verfolge und auch die Idee eurer Bikes mehr als gut finde muss ich aber trotzdem mal 1-2 kritische Sachen anmerken.
Ist zwar ein Golden Willow gewesen was mir am Samstag unter kam aber da Du eben von konstruktiven Dialog schriebst, schreibe ich es mal hier.
Ich fand das die Gabel einen extremen SAG ca. 40-50% hatte das kann aber auch am Setup gelegen haben das Bike wurde ja von jemand andern geliehen ich habe nur mal die Chance genutzt eure Dämpferverstellung zu probieren.
Die fand ich wiederum nicht schlecht.
Was aber in meinen Augen echt geändert werden sollte ist der abstand zwischen     
Reifen und den Querstreben vor allem hinten. Da ein Schlammreifen ganz schnell festsitzt. Und wie in unserm Fall auch noch ein winziger Stein zwischen Reifen und Querstrebe (Hinterbau oben) eine Vollbremsung zur folge hatte. 

Gruß

Hopi


----------



## bionicon (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Hopi, 
Da hast Du recht, aber kann es sein, das das Bike noch den alten Schriftzug hatte oder sogar gold war ? 

Wir haben die Schwinge bereits einmal breiter gemacht und bieten jetzt nochmal eine breitere Schwinge an. 

Das Problem haben wir immer wieder weil das Bike so viel Federweg hat und damit auch 2,4 er Reifen passen sollten !

Isr das auch deine Meinung ? 

Sag war Setup Sache - kann ganz einfach eingestellt werden.
Hast Du das Bike beim Händler oder von nem Freund bekommen? 

Gruß 
Andi


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Februar 2007)

@Lasse:
Gehört zwar eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread,davon gibt es einen mittlerweile ellenlangen eigenen,aber trotzdem nur kurz: Ich hatte meine Totem 3x mit neuem Innenleben u. 1x komplett neu,also insgesamt 4 Stück. 5mm absaufen würden mich nicht jucken,selbst mit 10 könnte ich leben.Aber es waren jedesmal 20mm u. wurden mehr u. mehr... Und ich bin ja leider nicht der einzige.Schade drum,war ansonsten eine richtig geile Gabel.Dein Vorserienmodell mag funktionieren,warum auch immer.Bei Forumsuser-Meinung bin ich zum Teil auch skeptisch aber bei so einer hohen Anzahl an Problemfällen ist es wohl offensichtlich.Außerdem hat ein Kumpel von mir auch eine 2-Step,bzw. mittlerweile die 2. u. funktioniert genauso wenig.Dem Testbericht in der Freeride bezüglich der Performance kann ich voll u. ganz zustimmen.Aber 2-Step funktioniert trotzdem nicht!Egal,hab jetzt die 66-ETA u. die wird diese Saison auch dran bleiben.



bionicon schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Einwand wegen 180 mm und ein halbes Kilo weniger!
> Und deinem Wunsch soll genüge getan werden:
> Vielleicht ist das gute Stück schon ab der Eurobike erhältlich!
> Du kannst ja eh zum testen vorbeikommen.



Darauf bin ich mal gespannt! Und überhaupt wird es interessant ob der Federwegs-Trend nach immer mehr anhält.Bei den Motocross-Maschinen war ja auch irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht,aber wer weiß...
MfG Chris


----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2007)

Hi Andi,
jepp der schriftzug war noch Golden. 
Zum Bike holder ich hatte den Typ mit auf unsern Hometrail genommen da er erst anfangen wollte also weiß ich auch nicht wer da was falsch eingestellt hat. Da ich nicht an Fremden Bikes bastel habe ich auch nicht versucht es auf mich abzustimmen. Aber sein Gewicht lag bei 90 und ich wiege 78 normal hätte sich die Gabel nicht bewegen dürfen  
DAS WILLOW wäre eh nix für mich ich brauche etwas für den lustigen ritt den Berg runter  inkl. springen


----------



## bionicon (28. Februar 2007)

Hehe,
dann ist das doch eh nix für dich - 
Das goldene " Willow 05 " ist von der Technik und der Abstimmung einfach schwächer. Trotzdem kann das Bike nicht korrekt eingestellt sein. 
Sag dem Herren des Bikes doch mal, dass er mich anrufen kann, wen er ein vernünftiges Setup möchte.

Woher kommst Du ? 
Willst Du mal ein Bike testen, Ich mein, für echt bergab mit allem was dazugehört ? 


Gruß 
Andi


----------



## Windspalter (19. August 2007)

Hallo miteinander, hatte gestern das ausführliche Vergnügen einer Probefahrt in Gmund mit dem neuen SS in XL und dem IW. Zuerst mal vielen Dank an Bionicon und an Nico. Das nenn ich einen super Service.
Also diese Bikes haben super Klettereigenschaften. Das ist echt der Hammer.
Zuerst mit dem SS eine 30 Km Runde mit 900 Hm gefahren wobei ich von den Bremsen allerdings schwer enttäuscht war. Da herrscht wirklich Änderunsbedarf. Aber das bergauffahren ist im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail regelrecht entspannend. Kurz dei Gabel runtergedrückt und schon geht es ganz entspannt den Berg rauf. Kein bekanntes übersäuern der Oberschenkel oder verkrampftes nach vorne beugen damit das Vorderad nicht steigt. Auch kein wie oft bemängeltes Wippen des Hinterbaus. Wenn man allerdings doch einmal in den Wiegetritt geht macht man halt vorher den Dämpfer um ein paar Stufen zu und schon ist Ruhe.
Dann gings runter. Federungskomfort echt traumhaft aber die Bremsen. Abfahrt etwa 12% auf 300 bis 500 Meter Länge plötlich stark nachlassende Bremswirkung am SS und GW bei meiner Freundin. Zudem roch es sofort stark nach Bremsen. Da waren wir erst mal sehr entsetzt. Das kannten wir so von unseren Magura Bremsen nicht und die hatten wir schon ganz anders beansprucht. Da blieb uns nur eins. Etwas zurückhaltender an die Sache heranzugehen was allerdings nicht zu einem Fully dieser Kategorie passt.
Nachdem wir dann wieder bei unserem Hotel angekommen waren, es war ca. 14:00h, wartete jetzt ja noch der Hammer auf mich. Das Ironwood. Ich war zwar schon etwas platt, aber das konnte ich mir logischerweise nicht entgehen lassen. Da ich 1,93m groß bin zweifelte ich ja etwas ob das Bike überhaupt richtig zu mir passen würde, doch weit gefehlt. Im ersten Moment etwas ungewohnt im Unterschied zum SS aber das war schnell vergessen. Noch kurz in der Bioniconwerkstatt ( es war Samstag Mittag) vorbeigefahre und den Luftdruck im Dämpfer etwar nachgestellt und dann gings auf zur nächsten Tour. Dachte eigentlich so ein Mist jetzt bist du schon ziemlich platt wo sollst du jetzt noch mit so einem geilen Teil hin? Also Richtung Tegernsee auf dem Radweg. Lief dort schon mal ganz gut gegenüber den anderen Radfahrern. Im Ort abgebogen Richtung Tegernseerundweg. Ganzschön Steil bergauf aber auch hier kein Problem. Gabel runter und hoch mit der Karre. Oben angekommen steht doch da ein Schild [Bikeverbot]. Man hab ich mich gefreut. Also gabel wieder lang gemacht und die Strasse wieder runter. Hat auch Spaß gemacht!! Weiter in Tegernsee nach einer Auffahrt gesucht und den Prinz (weiss nicht mehr wie der hieß) Weg hoch. co 35 Km. Nach einer Anfahrt durch den Ort kommt man in den Wald immer bergauf. Irgendwann als rechts eine Brücke abging dachte ich, puh ich hab keine Lust mehr nach oben zu strampeln. Zufällig war das auch noch ein Abzweig zurüch nach Tegernsee über das Schützenhaus. Ein Singeltrail mit einem Anstieg versehen mit Wurzeln und einer Steigung am Anfang dass ich mir dachte das schaffst du nie!! Also kurz Verschnauft und was getrunken und dann in den Sattel geschwungen. Nun weiss ich was "Das Ziegenprinzip" bedeutet. Das IW stellt das SS locker noch mal in den Schatten. Dieses Bike hat eine Steifigkeit und klettert über Wurzeln und Felsen ohne ein Zucken. Oben angekommen geht es dann eben weiter über Wurzeln kleine Brücken und Felsen. Da kam mir ein älterer Wanderer entgegen. Der meinte nur: Kein guter Weg fürs Radl. Wenn der gewußt hätte was ich gerade für einen Spass hatte! Beim Schützenhaus angekommen Sattel runter und dann die mit Holz verstärkten Naturtreppen runter bis zur Strasse war auch kein wirkliche Problem. Alles in allem ein geiles Bike. Das werd ich mir wohl als nächstes zulegen.

Danke noch mal an Nico der mir das alles ermöglicht hat. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windspalter (19. August 2007)

Hallo Miteinander.
Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung mit einer anderen Bremsanlage für das Ironwood.
Habe nach dem gestrigen Erlebnis mit Formula Bremsen kein Vertrauen in dieses Fabrikat. Denke da eher an eine Magura Gustav oder irgend ein anderes Fabrikat. Weiß garnicht was für diese Anforderungen auf dem Markt ist. Wäre toll wenn da ein paar kompetente Antworten kämen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## LittleDevil666 (21. August 2007)

Hallo,

ist das Teil jetzt eigentlich noch Touren und TransAlptauglich 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Windspalter (21. August 2007)

Soweit ich das von dem kurzen Einsatz beurteilen kann, ja. 
Habe mir das Bike außerdem gestern bestellt. Müsste nächste Woche geliefert werden. 
Sobald ich dann ein paar Touren gefahren bin kann ich dir mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## LittleDevil666 (21. August 2007)

@Christian: Ok, bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht ´
Was fährst du normal für Touren hm/km 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Windspalter (21. August 2007)

So zwischen 30 und 60 KM und 500 bis 1200 Hm. Kann sich mit diesem Bike aber ändern da das Freeriden bestimmt der größere Spaßfaktor sein wird.

Let´s have fun


----------



## Windspalter (2. September 2007)

Hab mein IW mittlerweile zu Hause aber ohne Bremsen. Hab das Bike auch schon zu dem neuen Preis bekommen das war vielleicht ne schöne positive Überraschung. Habe mi die Gustav M bestellt die Di oder Mi geliefert werden müsste. Dann fehlen nur noch die Plattformpedale die im Moment auch noch nicht lieferbar sind auf Grund der Eurobike.
Aber dann geht`s endlich rund.


----------



## Windspalter (9. September 2007)

Hab doch noch mal umentschieden und von Trickstuff die "The Cleck" mit 200mm vorne und 180mm hinten einbauen lassen. War zwar kein ganz billiger Spaß hat sich aber gelohnt. Super Bremsleistung soweit ich das momentan beurteilen kann. War gestern im Elsass in dem Bikepark bei Lac Blanc. Super Anlage. Doch war ich als Anfänger und noch mit den falschen Pedalen sehr überfordert. Die bestellten Plattformpedale aus dem Internet kommen einfach nicht bei. Doch zum Glück gibt es da auch weniger anspruchsvolle Abschnitte oder Ausweichmöglichkeiten so dass ein Anfänger auch üben kann. Werde wohl noch des öfteren da rüber fahren 
Gruß Chris


----------



## BommelMaster (9. September 2007)

sie heißt "the cleg"


----------



## maxa (9. September 2007)

Interessiere mich selber für das SS oder das IW.

Habe selber leider noch keine gelegenheit gehabt diese zu fahren, obwohl der Wallberg zu meinen Hausstrecken gehört.

Vorab mal ein Wort zu Bionicon. Ich kenne die Firma "leider" nur vom hörensagen und von Prospekten ( höffe nicht mehr lange ).
Ich finde es einfach Klasse, wenn es einen Bikehersteller gibt, der nicht nur einen Rahmen irgendwo in der Welt zusammenbasteln lasst, sondern der sich, und vor allem, mit den Federelementen auseinandersetzt. Dazu einfach mal Respekt. Specialized hat dazu Jahre benötigt um in 2007 sowas anbieten zu können.

Das hat aber auch, in meinen Augen einen kleinen faden Beigeschmack.

Mir stellen sich ein paar Fragen eben zu dem Federungskonzept für die Zukunft, da ich ja nicht nur 1 Jahr damit Spass haben will.

1. Wie oft muss der Dämpfer und oder Gabel gewartet werden ?
2. Wer kann diese Wartungsarbeiten ausführen ?
3. Was sollen solche Inspektionen kosten ? ( da sacken ja Fox und Co. einiges an Euronen ab. )
4. Was ist eigentlich, wenn es Bionicon nicht mehr geben sollte, und ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer/Gabelsystem auftaucht.

Wenn diese Probleme für mich positiv geklärt sind, steht der Probefahrt nichts mehr im Wege, ebenso dem Erwerb dazu.


----------



## bionicon (10. September 2007)

Guten Tag, 

das ist jetzt natürlich eine schöne Sache: 

1. Dämpfer (da das ein Standard-Teil mit anderem Gewinde ist) selten / nie 
    Gabel: Schmieren kann man das mit unserem Fett: ansonsten passt´s !

2.  Eben Du  !

3. Inspektionen kann der Händler und kosten Dich je nach Aufwand ( Wenn er fast alles auswechselt ) 50 - 100 Euro 

4. Mal ehrlich, wir verdoppeln jedes Jahr unsere Verkaufszahlen und wachsen sehr gesund - Warum genau sollte es uns in 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr geben ? 
Die Chance, dass uns der Rest der Industrie los wird, sind äußerst gering
und wir sind eine Innovative Firma, die an andere MB Firmen Lizenzen vergibt,

Also, keine Sorge - Wir passen auf ! 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (10. September 2007)

Na das klingt ja hervorragend.

Was muss ich tun, um ein solches bei euch probefahren zu können ?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Grüezi aus der Schweiz,

hört sich ja super an und ich werde das Ding bald auch mal zur Probe fahren müssen  zum Glück hats einen Händler in meiner Nähe 

Ein Frage, gibt es den Rahmen auch mit Ausfallenden für eine Speedhub??

Gruss

Stefan

PS: @ Bionicon: Macht ihr noch Snowboards


----------



## bionicon (26. Oktober 2007)

An alle Interessierten : 

Wir haben ab nÃ¤chstem Jahr Veranstaltungen fÃ¼r alle Fahrer
und solche die es werden wollen. 

Da wir gesehen haben, wieviel mehr Freude wir Euch teilweise schenken kÃ¶nnen, kann man sich ab sofort voranmelden - 
Wir werden 2-3 Wochenenden anbite, an denen Wir Technik, Trails und Hintergrundwissen zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen. 
Preis wird bei ca. 150â¬ - 250â¬ liegen.

Also: email an [email protected]

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Jender (18. November 2007)

Moin moin 

möchte mir ach ein "Eisen Holz" zulegen. 
Wollte mir zu erst ein SS kaufen aber habe mich dan  doch zum IW entschieden.
Wie unterscheiden sich den die beiden im fahr ferhalten ? 
Da ich es noch nicht bestellt habe kann ich mich ja immer noch um entscheiden  
Auserdem was is den die max zulässige scheiben größe vorne ? 
Und noch was ( ja ich weiß ich nerfe  ) Ich fahre mom. eine magura fr 210mm
ich habe aber kein magura scheibe in 200mm gefunden mit 4 loch roloff standard. Was kann ich den da nehmen ohne probleme zu bekommen ? Darf ich überhaubt an die gabel ne 200 scheibe drann machen ?  
ich bedanke mich schonmal im foraus 


Ps:  rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemein belustigung


----------



## Jender (21. November 2007)

Nein keiner der mir bissel was zu meinen fragen sagen kann ??

schade


----------



## bionicon (22. November 2007)

Hallo Jender, 
nur nicht resignieren, wir ziehen gerade um und so können wir leider nicht planmäßig unserer Arbeit nachgehen.

Du kannst am Ironwood natürlich eine 210 mm Scheibe fahren - 
hätten hier noch nie Probleme und da die Gabel auch im Rennbetrieb gefahren wird, kann Ich Dir ohne weiteres die Gustav M empfehlen. 

Das IW ist einfach schneller bergab, nicht ganz so wendig. 
Wenn Du auf deinen Hometrails ein schnelles Bike haben möchtest: Supershuttle
Wenn Du Big Mountain Freeriding betreiben möchtest: IW

Noch mehr !? 

Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Jender (22. November 2007)

Hi Andi  

nein nein ich habe geduld 

was heist Das IW ist  nicht ganz so "wendig" ?

auf einer skala von 1-10 is SS 10  wo steht ca das IW in punkto wendigkeit  ? 

ich habe ganz fergessen zu schreiben das ich ne Louise FR dran habe ( ich kenne sonst keinen der Magura dran hat somit war es für mich ganz klar Louise sorry mein fehler ).
Ich würde ganz gerne meine bremse behalten und nur ne andere scheibe drann machen. Weis aber leider immer noch nicht was ihr max zu last. Drann bauen kann man alles nur ob man es auch darf, nach her pasiert irgent etwas und ich bin dan der dumme wiel ihr nur bis z.b. 180 frei gebt ( hat ja sicher auch einen grund warumm der hersteller " also ihr " eine max größe zu last.)

Habe bis jetzt leider nur 203mm scheiben für hayes,shimano und avid mit       4 loch gefunden keine 210 
Die Gustav M nur bis 190mm . Darüber hinaus  leider keine magura die 4 loch hat   welche scheibe habt ihr den an euren IW im rennen ?
Da ich mit meinen 115kg doch bedenken habe ob mich " die kleinen 180 190 scheiben" adäquat stoppen können.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## böser_wolf (23. November 2007)

Da ich mit meinen 115kg doch bedenken habe ob mich " die kleinen 180 190 scheiben" adäquat stoppen können.

also ne gustav m mit190 scheibe is nachwievor mit des beste auf dem markt
und langt dick   gruß


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. November 2007)

Gewichtsmässig musst Du Dir da glaube ich keine Sorgen machen. Ich wiege auch gute 115kg und ich fahre an meinem Edison mit der K18 eine 200er Scheibe vorne und eine 180er hinten. Das hat bis jetzt immer gereicht.

PS: Ich dachte eine Gustav M wäre immer 210mm vorne und 190mm hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jender (25. November 2007)

Hi 
Jo ne 200 is noch ok aber darunter habe ich halt irgenzwie bedenke ne 200 scheibe macht ja aber auch mer her als ne 180 
Da ich ja die louise habe möchte ich mir eigendlich nur ne neue scheibe holen und keine neue bremse aber trotzdem danke für die gustav empfehlung


----------



## bionicon (29. November 2007)

Hallo Micha, 

wir haben die IW alle mit 2oo mm vorne ( 210 mm sind kein Problem ) 
und 180mm hinten. 

Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, ruf mich doch einfach an. 

08022 66 02 96 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## blackbandit (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi Andi,

ich warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig  auf mein IronWood - wo bleibts bloß ??
Der Umbau gestaltet sich wohl etwas umfangreicher - aber meine letzte Info
war, daß das hintere Laufrad gefehlt hatte - das ist aber schon gaaaaanz laaaaange her.


----------



## blackbandit (9. Dezember 2007)

blackbandit schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> ich warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig  auf mein IronWood - wo bleibts bloß ??
> Der Umbau gestaltet sich wohl etwas umfangreicher - aber meine letzte Info
> war, daß das hintere Laufrad gefehlt hatte - das ist aber schon gaaaaanz laaaaange her.


Hi Andi,

hab gehört jetzt soll es quasi fertig sein - dann ist ja alles gut.
Bin ja mal echt gespannt wie sich das dann fährt.
Vielen Dank jedenfalls für Deine Unterstützung / Beratung bei meinem
neuen IW mit Rohloff  

Ciao
Steffen


----------



## Jender (10. Dezember 2007)

Rohloff ??   ja das is was richtig geiles  haste die schon davor gefahren oder is das dein erstes rad mit rohloff ?  Ich werde mir auch das IW holen aber ich habe schon ne rohloff werde die da auch wieder ein bauen


----------



## blackbandit (10. Dezember 2007)

Jender schrieb:


> Rohloff ??   ja das is was richtig geiles  haste die schon davor gefahren oder is das dein erstes rad mit rohloff ?  Ich werde mir auch das IW holen aber ich habe schon ne rohloff werde die da auch wieder ein bauen



Jein - das war nicht mein eigenes.
Hat mich schon etwas Überwindung gekostet, da ich gerade ein Edison mit
SRMA hab und die Schaltung hat 3 Jahre lang echt super funktioniert.
Die Grip-Shift Schaltung mag ich nicht so - aber daß ich nur noch ein 
Kettenblatt habe und die Kette jetzt hoffentlich Ruhe gibt - das fand ich dann ausschlaggebend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Dezember 2007)

IW mit Rohloff? Da bin ich dann mal auf Eure Bilder gespannt. Bitte posten.


----------



## blackbandit (10. Dezember 2007)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> IW mit Rohloff? Da bin ich dann mal auf Eure Bilder gespannt. Bitte posten.



Ich bin ja erstmal aufs Radl gespannt - dann gibts auch Bilder.
Wehe wenn das Wetter am Samstag sch.... ist !!!


----------



## Jender (11. Dezember 2007)

Die kette wird nicht hoffentlich ruhig sein sie WIRD ruhig sein .. Fersprochen 
Hoffe doch das du das komplette DH set nimmst also DH Ring  DH Ketten spanner ( der is kürtzer und stärker als der normale ) und die ketten führung vorne.


----------



## blackbandit (11. Dezember 2007)

Jender schrieb:


> Die kette wird nicht hoffentlich ruhig sein sie WIRD ruhig sein .. Fersprochen
> Hoffe doch das du das komplette DH set nimmst also DH Ring  DH Ketten spanner ( der is kürtzer und stärker als der normale ) und die ketten führung vorne.


Ja das ist wohl alles dran an meinem IW


----------



## bionicon (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Gentlemen, 

Ich würde auch gerne eine optimale Lösung sehen - bin also gespannt. 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## blackbandit (12. Dezember 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo Gentlemen,
> 
> Ich würde auch gerne eine optimale Lösung sehen - bin also gespannt.
> 
> ...



Hi Andi,

hattest Du mir nicht gesagt, daß es schon IW's in der Form gibt ?
Ich wußte nicht daß ich Alpha-Tester bin


----------



## bionicon (12. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, 
es gibt sie, aber Bildmaterial habe Ich deswegen nicht - also ausprobieren ! 
Jetzt ! 

Alpha Rüde


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Dezember 2007)

Jender schrieb:


> Die kette wird nicht hoffentlich ruhig sein sie WIRD ruhig sein .. Fersprochen
> 
> ich fahr schon lang ne rohloff in verschieden bikes und wenns net so teuer
> wär würd ich in mein GW auch eine bauen
> ...


----------



## blackbandit (12. Dezember 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Jender schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die kette wird nicht hoffentlich ruhig sein sie WIRD ruhig sein .. Fersprochen
> ...


----------



## blackbandit (12. Dezember 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Jaja,
> es gibt sie, aber Bildmaterial habe Ich deswegen nicht - also ausprobieren !
> Jetzt !
> 
> Alpha Rüde



Ok - ich würd ja gerne Bilder machen ... nur der Bock ist immer 
noch nicht da.

Bekomme ich dann an mein Edison längere Schläuche an mein 
Mätschig - Bionicon - Knöpfle ?
Bei dem breiten Lenker den ich dran habe muß man nämlich immer erst
die Hand vom Griff nehmen - das ist dann gar nimmer Mätschig sondern eher
Läschdig - ziemlich sogar  

Oder vielleicht macht das ja die Bine gleich mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (12. Dezember 2007)

und wenn  ich noch austauschbare ausfallenden vorschlagen darf
weil dann rohloff rein ohne speedbone oder das ausfall ende
gleich für die rohloff vorbereiten 

nieder mit der kettenschaltung


----------



## blackbandit (12. Dezember 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Jender schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die kette wird nicht hoffentlich ruhig sein sie WIRD ruhig sein .. Fersprochen
> ...


----------



## blackbandit (12. Dezember 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und wenn  ich noch austauschbare ausfallenden vorschlagen darf
> weil dann rohloff rein ohne speedbone oder das ausfall ende
> gleich für die rohloff vorbereiten
> 
> nieder mit der kettenschaltung



das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden - kannst Du mir da einen Tipp geben.
Momentan kommt ein Speedbone dran ?


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Dezember 2007)

blackbandit schrieb:


> das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden - kannst Du mir da einen Tipp geben.
> Momentan kommt ein Speedbone dran ?


Varianten der Drehmomentabstützung:
-----------------------------------------------------

.Speedbone: Zum Anbau des Speedbone braucht man eine IS2000
Discaufnahme, der Speedbone wird zusammen mit der Bremszange 
oder alleine an die Discaufnahme geschraubt (Schrauben im Liefer-
umfang des Speedbone enthalten). Zu dieser Variante benötigt man 
den Speedbone und die OEM2-Achsplatte.

.OEM-Anbau: Für diesen Anbau muß ein spezielles Ausfallende am
Rahmen vorhanden sein. Verschiedene Hersteller bieten die Option 
an den Rahmen mit einem Rohloff-Ausfallende auszustatten 
(z.B. Alutech, Cheetah, Nicolai, zonenschein, etc.). Zum Einbau der Nabe
braucht man nur noch die OEM-Achsplatte. Das Drehmoment wird über 
das Ausfallende und die Achsplatte abgestützt.

alles klar???   gruß vom wolf


----------



## blackbandit (12. Dezember 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Varianten der Drehmomentabstützung:
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> .Speedbone: Zum Anbau des Speedbone braucht man eine IS2000
> ...


Jo, ich glaube das habe ich eingermaßen verstanden.
ANDI - das geht am IW wohl nicht oder ?
Für mein Bike ist das irrelevant - soweit ich verstanden ist der Teil schon montiert, wobei noch ein Adapter (ich dachte für die Bremse) gefehlt hatte.

Mein Wunschbike hätte ja ein Getriebe 'vorn'  und die 
Kette find ich ja ok, wenn sie
nicht rumschlackern würde.
Wenn die Kette so leise wird wie an meinem Echo Hifi dann wäre ich
schon super zufrieden ...


----------



## blackbandit (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
war bei euch schon der Weihnachtsmann ?
Bei mir schon 

Also das Radl ist echt Klasse - die Rohloff paßt
super dazu - sollte Bionicon ab Werk anbieten, oder Andi ! 

Das haben die Leut von  bike + style prima hinbekommen - Danke nochmal!
Ich bin froh, daß Andi mich zu dem Bike 'überredet hat'

Morgen probiere das Teil auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke aus - wenn das Wetter
nicht allzu eklig ist.


----------



## staubfresser (15. Dezember 2007)

hey du bandit! der weihnachtsmann war schon da, hat aber leider nix mitgebracht, jetz hoff ich aufs christkindl  wenn das teil bei mir stehen würde, könnt morgen die welt untergehen und ich würd trotzdem raus  mann mann mann, und dann gleich auch noch mit der rohloff  herzlichen glückwunsch und viel viel spass kann ich da nur wünschen (das heisst, den spass brauch ich dir eigentlich nicht zu «wünschen», den wirste haben  ) fehlt eigentlich nur noch ne aufnahme im «downhill-modus» und dann noch fix dein profil aktualisieren...  
lass es krachen morgen!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Dezember 2007)

Hey Blackbandit,

gratuliere zu Deinem neuen Spielzeug. IW mit Rohloff sieht ganz aussergewöhnlich aus. Ich bin noch nie ein Bike mit Rohloff gefahren, bin also mal auf Deinen ausführlichen Fahrbericht gespannt. Den bist Du uns schuldig.

Schiess doch noch ein paar nähere Fotos. Mich würde interessieren, wie jetzt das Cockpit aussieht, die Bremse, die Rohloff ansich, etc.. Weiter würde mich interessieren:

Um wieviel teurer kommt ein Bike mit Rohloff-Getriebe?

Ist das IW jetzt schwerer oder leichter?

Hast Du eine andere Bremse für das Hinterrad gebraucht oder nur eine Rohloff-Bremsscheibe?

Das IW hat ja normalerweise "nur" 2 Kettenblätter. Durch das Rohloff-Getriebe, hast Du damit nun die "normale" Getriebeübersetzung analog einer herkömmlichen 27-Gang-Schaltung entsprechend 3 Kettenblätter vorne?
Fragen über Fragen, aber dieses Thema ist doch sehr spannend.


----------



## blackbandit (15. Dezember 2007)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hey Blackbandit,
> 
> gratuliere zu Deinem neuen Spielzeug. IW mit Rohloff sieht ganz aussergewöhnlich aus. Ich bin noch nie ein Bike mit Rohloff gefahren, bin also mal auf Deinen ausführlichen Fahrbericht gespannt. Den bist Du uns schuldig.
> 
> ...


Hey das ist ja eine ganze Liste.
Ich fahr jetzt gleich los - heute morgen wars mir noch zu kalt. Für eine schnelle Antwort langt es aber noch ...

Ich habe das mit Absprache von Andi und Bike&Style in Stuttgart so bestellt. Daruch konnten diverse Teile Rückgerechnet werden. Wenn das nicht geht mußt Du mit 1000.- rechnen schätze ich. Frag bei Andi nach - wenn das genügend machen gibts vielleicht das Teil per Katalog  Gelle Andi
Nachfragen lohnt sich!
Die Scheibe an der Rohloff Nabe ist soweit ich weiß immer eine spezielle, d.h. die Scheibe ist entweder von Rohloff oder zumindest für die Rohloff gemacht. Weiß ich gar nicht so genau. Ich wollte nur die K24 haben und die erlaubte Scheibengröße (Rohloff geht wohl bis zum 200/203 ich habe 200 glaube ich) Die K24 war schon an dem ursprünglichen Rad dran. Die hat mir so gut gefallen, daß ich sie auch gleich
an meinen Trialer dran gemacht habe.
Das Rad wird ca. 800gr schwerer. Ich finde das bei dem Fahrzeuggewicht marginal - bei meinem eigenen sowieso. Das kann man ja fast mit dem Frühstück einsparen. Allerdings hängen die dann ziemlich weit hinten. Das merkt man spätestens, wenn man Stufen raufhüpfen will. Trotzdem die 15 minuten gestern im Dunkeln auf der Straße haben gelangt -> genau so muß mein Radl sein 
Da ich seit einem Jahr (Fahrrad-) Triale und mindestens genauso gerne rauf wie runterbrettere wollte ich viel Bodenfreiheit um Stufen zu fahren, runter soll es besser Federn als das Edison (wobei meine Gabel nach dem ordnungsgemäßen fetten wieder super funktioniert) *und* das ganze Schaltspektrum für Touren. Sonst macht die Geo-Verstellung auch nicht so viel Sinn. 
Also *ja* ich habe nun dieselbe Gangspreizung wie ein IW mit 3 Kettenblättern. Das hatte mir Bike&Style auch so zuerst angeboten. Andi hat mich dann aber motiviert mir den Preis für den Rohloff umbau doch geben zu lassen. Und das war gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (15. Dezember 2007)

Hey, geil! Gratuliere zur Rohloff-Entscheidung (und natürlich zum Ironwood) - fahre seit Jahren Speedhub - nie mehr ohne!
Fehlen nur noch 'richtige' Speedhub-Ausfallenden an den Bionicons, vielleicht als Option...

Und bei mir steht irgendwann auch ein BIONICON in der Garage... 

Gruß, F.


----------



## Jender (15. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch Gratulation zu deinem IW 
natürlich auch zur rolhoff  
glaube mir du willst sie nicht mer missen !!  
Schalten wenn man muss nicht davor. 
Wie offt sind der kolege und ich irgenzwo gefahren einen weg links oder rechts erspäht .. rein in die bremste runterschalten umgedreht und da hörste ihn " eine ketten schaltung is nichts für kurtz entschlossene "  tja eine rolhoff schon 

ach ja das schalten wird noch leichter wenn sie sich ein gelaufen hat am anfang geht das bissel schwehr.
wenn das hinter rad raus muss löse den ketten spaner etwas dan gets besser  

zu den bremscheiben  die sind deswegen sezial weil der loch kreis der rolhoff größer is als die einer normalen narbe. Auser dem hat sie nur 4 stad 6 löcher zum festschrauben


----------



## blackbandit (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi Zusammen,

also die erste Ausfahrt haben wir erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht.
Mir war's zu kalt - dem IronWood war das wohl wurscht.
Die Tour (2.5 h, 500HM rauf und runter) war fahrbar - das war mir
wichtig. Das IW + Rohloff liegt bei ca. 17.5 Kilo mein Edison liegt
wohl eher bei 14++ kg. Das und die deutlich kürzere Übersetzung im ersten Gang merkt man schon aber trotzdem man kommt rauf auch beim Edison mit - es strengt halt mehr an. Die Sitzposition des IW finden sowohl Tim als auch ich selbst deutlich angehmer - liegt aber bestimmt auch am unpraktischen Tryall Lenker am Edison der zwar schön breit (74cm) aber quasi gerade ist.
Runter ist das IW aber in einer ganz anderen Liga -> Wildbad wir kommen

Die Rohloff ist super (wie konnt ich nur so lange warten ...) und paßt prima zum IW. Auch sonst paßt alles zusammen.
Wenn man das Hinterrad lupfen will (ohne VR Bremse) muß man
schon ordentlich ziehen, da merkt man die Rohloff am unangenehmsten.
Alles in allem bekommt das Radl           von 10 Möglichen! 
 Als Kritikpunkte  bleiben

   14++ kilos wären besser aber lieber die Stabilität als das niedrigere Gewicht
   Das Getriebe muß nach vorn
   Ich brauche längere Beine
Damit kann ich prima leben.\\


----------



## bike+style (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

freut mich, dass wir hier so ein tolles Feedback bekommen. 
Das Ironwood mit der Rohloff ist echt der Hammer! Nach der Testfahrt hab ich´s fast "ungern" verkauft  
Wer Interesse an Bionicon Bikes (mit oder ohne Rohloff Speedhub) hat, kann sich gerne bei uns melden.

Viele Grüße 
Bine
bike+style


----------



## blackbandit (26. Dezember 2007)

bike+style schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> freut mich, dass wir hier so ein tolles Feedback bekommen.
> Das Ironwood mit der Rohloff ist echt der Hammer! Nach der Testfahrt hab ich´s fast "ungern" verkauft
> ...


Hi Bine,

da bin ich ja froh, dass ich Dich überreden konnte  
Ich habe jetzt schon die 4.te Tour hinter mir. Das Gewicht
geht schon in die Beine - aber die Stabilität bergab ist einfach
umwerfend.
Hier noch ein Bildchen der letzten Tour mit dem Ice-IronWood
in voller Tarnung


----------



## FRbiker (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo blackbandit
is ja mal echt nen hammer Geräht was du jetzt reitest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (29. Dezember 2007)

Herzlich Glückwünsche vom Tegernsee !


Amtliches Weihnachtsgeschenk !


----------



## Jender (12. Februar 2008)

So da es jetzt noch lange 32 tage bis zu meinem IW hin is, fertreibe ich mir die zeit mit teile beschaffung.

Zu Tr!ckstuff die können mir leider keine 210mm scheibe mit rohloff aufnahme her stellen  na ja was solls mus halt ne 200 her halten.

Jetzt aber ne kleien frage und zwar welche brems aufnahme is eigendlich an der  Special Agent? Ich behaupte jetzt mal IS 2000 is das richtig ?   

thx micha


----------



## bionicon (13. Februar 2008)

Servus, 
die Special Agent hat eine IS 2000 Aufnahme. 

Übrigens werden wir auch in der nächsten Saison keine Aufnahmen gemäß OEM 1 Achsplatte haben. Das hat natürlich Gründe. 
 What comes next !? 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Februar 2008)

bionicon schrieb:


> Servus,
> die Special Agent hat eine IS 2000 Aufnahme.
> 
> Übrigens werden wir auch in der nächsten Saison keine Aufnahmen gemäß OEM 1 Achsplatte haben. Das hat natürlich Gründe.
> ...



na getriebe 15cm federweg 15kilo und bezahlbar  

@andi sag einfach ja


----------



## bionicon (13. Februar 2008)

He Jungs, 

hab Ich schon einmal einfach ja gesagt  !? 

Viel besser ist ja, dass Ich fast nie Nein sag ! 

Euer 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Jender (13. Februar 2008)

he he   lol 

danke andi 
ach ja  31 tage


----------



## Windspalter (3. März 2008)

Hallo Andi,gibt es für das IW eine schaltbare Kettenführung für die zwei Kettenblätter?


----------



## FRbiker (3. März 2008)

Bin nicht Andi... aber ja gibt es....


----------



## Windspalter (4. März 2008)

Danke für die Info, aber wie heißt das Teil, wo bekomme ich es und wie wird es dann montiert? Alles etwas viel, habe so etwas aber noch nie montiert!


----------



## 4mate (4. März 2008)

Zum kennenlernen ein erster Blick Schaltbare Kettenführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (4. März 2008)

Und die von 4mate gezeigte von Shaman gibts sogar aus Carbon !!!


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Und die von 4mate gezeigte von Shaman gibts sogar aus Carbon !!!


 
Die shaman gefällt mir ja, leider inde ich keinen Händler in der Schweiz der die führt ....


----------



## Jender (15. März 2008)

So leute es is da! mein Ironwood !!  

Man is das ein geiles teil  es hengt zwar ohne reder rumm ( weil frame kit ) 
aber es sieht schon mächtig aus  

Bei montage der bremse ( besser gesagt des hinter rades ) is mir auf gefallen das das hintere ein bau maß ja 140 is. Meine rohloff aber nur 135 hat! 
wie bekomme ich die jetzt das rein ?? gibts da nen adabter oder so was in die  richtung und wo bekomme ich den ?? 

Ach ja ich muss das neue modell haben den der dämpfer hinten hat keien expansions kammer mehr. dafür habe ich ein carbon lenker dazu bekommen  den kann man doch mit 115 kg fahren ohne angst zu haben das der bricht ?? 


mfg   micha


----------



## FRbiker (17. März 2008)

beneidenswert von meiner Seite aus.. hau mal ein Bild in die GALLERY wenn du willst.


----------



## Jender (21. März 2008)

Jup bilder werden folgen.

Aber nun zu meinem 140mm klemmweiten problem.
Ich habe es gelöst durch den tipp von Andi und meinem händler.
ich habe die schrauben an den ganzen klemmungen gelöst jedoch hat sich die sache nicht entspannt und es is das 140 mm einbau maß geblieben.
Dan habe ich jedoch die  hintere fersteifungs strebe ( röhrchen ) entfernt und siehe da 135mm.  
die bohrungen in dem röhrchen wahren 1,6 mm zu weit aus einander !!!
ich habe die bohrung auf gefeilt jetzt past es   

Jungs jetzt mahl ganz erlich  an einem  rahmen der 2900  WILL ICH NICHT FEILEN MÜSSEN !!!!!! 
Bei dem preis erwarte ich das alles 100% past und das is auch mein gutes recht !
Also da müsst ihr echt noch drann arbeiten ! zumahl auch die 2 kappen für das schwingen lager fehlen und die sattel stütze bei dem preis enthalten sein sollte.

Ich hoffe nur das ich das Vorder rad nie wieder aus bauen muss da es sehr schwer zu montieren is und die ersten gewinde gänge werden beim einbauen in  mitleiden schaft gezogen. 
bin gespannt was andi dazu sagt 

Nichts zu trotz freue ich mich auf das rad wie ein kleiner junge


----------



## Jender (4. April 2008)

Schade das niemand was dazu sagen will 

seis drumm. 

heute habe ich meine erste richtige aus fart gemacht und ich muss sagen ...
                                           Beeindruckend !!

egal was kommt man kann durch und hoch fahren einfach  wow  

trotz das bionicon keine qs hat bauen sie geile bicks


----------



## kornholio (6. April 2008)

sorry ot:



> aus fart gemacht



dafür brauchts wirklich kein bionicon...


----------



## blackbandit (6. April 2008)

kornholio schrieb:


> sorry ot:
> 
> 
> 
> dafür brauchts wirklich kein bionicon...


Das verstehen aber nur Eingeweihte 
Mir hat das einer erklärt der bei MTB Fahrtwind arbeitet und
mal Specialized Leute aus Amiland unterwegs war.
Die haben sich über die Fahrtwind T-Shirts totgelacht.


----------



## todmoog (12. Juni 2008)

Ganz dickes Lob an Bionicon! 

Kurz gesagt: Einfach nur geil.

Zusammen mit der Joplin Sattelstütze ist es für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Die 17,6kg (Custom Aufbau) gehen auch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (12. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit der Bike 
mal ne Frage hast du die Sattelstütze in 30,9 drin? ich habe mich schon gefragt ob 0,9mm Spiel sind! weil ja eigendlich 30,0 von Bionicon angegeben sind..


----------



## Windspalter (13. Juni 2008)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Würde nämlich auch gerne so ein Teil
montieren.


----------



## FRbiker (13. Juni 2008)

Past defenitiev nur in 30,0...


----------



## bionicon (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jender, 

sorry for late reply !

Ich dachte wir hatten das Problem am Telefon geregelt. 
Haben hier die HInterbauten nochmal nachgemessen,..
alle 135mm - Sorry! 

Bitte ruf nchmal wegen deiner Aufnahme vorne an - es kann nicht sein, dass da was zu schwer geht,,....


----------



## Jender (11. Juli 2008)

hi andi 

ja das problem mit den 135mm bzw 140mm haben wir ( du mein händler und ich ) gelöst bin da ja auch echt froh drumm  

Das mit dem narbe vorne hat sich zum glück auch in wohl gefallen auf gelöst.
ich denke es waren spannungen in der gabel die sich jetzt zum glück gelöst haben und das vorderrad läst sich  jetzt sauber ein und aus bauen 

aber ein kleines problem habe ich noch und zwar die aufnahme des lenkers knartzt. ich habe die aufnahem aus einander genommen und gesehen das die 2 trommeln die auf der brücke fest geschraubt werden jeweils 3 reibstellen haben. sollte nicht die ganze klemmung auf liegen und nicht nur 3 punkte ? und was noch fiel wichtiger is was kann ich den machen auser montage paste drauf zu schmieren ??  

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## petzl (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,

weiß jemand schon mehr über das "neue" Ironwood 2009 oder hat vielleicht schon irgendwo Bilder gemacht?

Auf der Eurobike soll ja das Bike mit neuer ISCG Aufnahme und geradem Oberrohr vorgestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (27. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht ist es das hier!!! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=343083


----------



## petzl (27. Juli 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es das hier!!! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=343083



Könnte schon passen, aber der Rahmen sieht recht filigran aus.


----------



## FRbiker (27. Juli 2008)

filigran wie meinst du das? Mir gefällt es ganz gut wenns das ist ich bin mal auf die Farben gaspant die das Teil haben wird.


----------



## petzl (27. Juli 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> filigran wie meinst du das? Mir gefällt es ganz gut wenns das ist ich bin mal auf die Farben gaspant die das Teil haben wird.



schön ist der rahmen schon. mir kommen aber auf dem bild die rohre so dünn vor. die weiß/schwarz lackierung find ich klasse. dann müßte die special agent nur noch schwarz eloxiert sein.


----------



## Oigi (27. Juli 2008)

@Jender: Löse dochmal nur die beiden Schrauben an der oberen Platte, mit der die Platte an den Rohren fixiert ist und bewegen den Lenker leicht hin und her, wie du es im Wiegetritt machen würdest.
Wenn es dann immernoch knarrt ist es womöglich die Verbindung von Platte und Lenkkopflager.
Ich habe das Lager ein wenig angezogen und das Knarren war weg.
Dann alle Schrauben wieder ordnungsgemäß anziehen und fertig.

Viel Glück


----------



## Aragonion (28. Dezember 2008)

Warum nicht auf 4 Gelenker aufgebaut und gleich mit Gustav M 210/210 oder Frank Industrie Nugget 230/230 Bremse ausgestatet ??
*generele überlegung beim lesen hier*


----------



## Kampfmaschine (30. Dezember 2008)

Moin, habe das IW seit diesem Jahr und es hat die HOPE "MOTO" dran und die find ich ganz genial. Guter druchpunkt und der bleibt auch. Den Luftdämpfer hab ich gleich rausgeworfen, weil 110kg und Luftdämpfer passen nett so gut zusammen. Mit dem BESSERBIKEN-Adapter und einen Stahlfederdämpfer past das sehr gut. Brauche da aber eine etwas weichere Feder um den Federweg auch nutzen zu können. Ansonsten geb ich das BIKE nie wieder her. EINFACH NUR TOP!
Baue mir gerad noch ein MOUNTAIN CYCLE "SAN ANDREAS" auf.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. Dezember 2008)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Mit dem BESSERBIKEN-Adapter und einen Stahlfederdämpfer past das sehr gut. Brauche da aber eine etwas weichere Feder um den Federweg auch nutzen zu können. Ansonsten geb ich das BIKE nie wieder her. EINFACH NUR TOP!



Haste dazu noch ein paar Fotos? Ich fahr zwar kein IW (sondern ein Edison), aber sehen möchte ich es trotzdem.

Merci


----------



## Kampfmaschine (30. Dezember 2008)

Lad morgen mal welche hoch!


----------



## FRbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Moin, habe das IW seit diesem Jahr und es hat die HOPE "MOTO" dran und die find ich ganz genial. Guter druchpunkt und der bleibt auch. Den Luftdämpfer hab ich gleich rausgeworfen, weil 110kg und Luftdämpfer passen nett so gut zusammen. Mit dem BESSERBIKEN-Adapter und einen Stahlfederdämpfer past das sehr gut. Brauche da aber eine etwas weichere Feder um den Federweg auch nutzen zu können. Ansonsten geb ich das BIKE nie wieder her. EINFACH NUR TOP!
> Baue mir gerad noch ein MOUNTAIN CYCLE "SAN ANDREAS" auf.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Wie haste das mit der Hope Bremse und der Bremsscheibe vorn gemacht.. passt dazu die Formular Scheibe von der größe her?. Ich wollt mir damals auch ne Hope an mein IW bauen::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal Fotos von meinem. Habe das IW so mit den Hopes bekommen. Und mal ein Foto von dem Adapter.


----------



## robby (7. November 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Frage am Rande: Was wurde eigentlich aus der UpsideDown-Federgabel?
Warum wurde das System nicht mehr weiter verfolgt?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## bonzoo (7. November 2013)

Ich glaube, dass die abgesetzten Stückzahlen einfach zu gering waren und die Kosten für die Gabeln damit zu hoch  Auf Facebook hat sich Bionicon mal zu der Frage sinngemäss geäußert.


----------



## damage0099 (7. November 2013)

Vom Aussehen her sind die UpSideDown das nonplusultra


----------



## Votec Tox (8. November 2013)

Genau 
Dagegen versinkt manch' Motorradgabel verschämt in einer Spurrille 
Die Bionicon/X-Fusion Delta8 Gabel am Ironwood ist schon eine Wucht!
Aber genau das ist wohl auch das Problem, denn X-Fusion baut diese USD-Gabel nicht mehr und bei Bionicon liegen auch keine mehr rum, soweit ich weiss, hatte mal nachgefragt. So verlangt diese Gabel ja eine spezielle Vorderradnabe und wenn dann dies alles nicht mehr lieferbar ist...


----------



## Resibiker (10. November 2013)

Hatte Gestern meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Ironwoob 
Die Neue 180mm G2"s" Gabel und der Magura Dämpfer machen sich gut auf Diesem Bike. Trotz der 17,9kg denke ich dass ich viel Spass mit dem Ironwood haben werde. Auch ausserhalb der Bike Park's.


----------



## SeaversColt (24. Mai 2016)

Mein IRONWOOD Evo-Ausbaustufe 3.0 ist gerade im entstehen...

Neuerungen...
Umrüstung Schwinge auf Steckachse 12mm
RockShox Charger Kartusche 200mm nachgerüstet
RockShox Monarch plus
Eventuell die VYRO  x11
Gabel neu überholt mit SKF Simmerringe der Fox 40...passen perfect!!

in Planung: 
Sattelstütze Magura Vyron
Felgen Alutech 
Lenker NS Bike Carbon


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Mai 2016)

Gratuliere zum schönen IW! Und Danke nochmals für Deinen Tipp mit den SKF Simmerringen der Fox 40!
Hast Du bei Deinem IW mal am hinteren Ende des Oberrohrs was geändert? Da sieht man so Spuren im Material.

Mein IW war erst wieder im Einsatz und geht streng auf die 10.000 km zu, etliche Höhenmeter hat es auch schon gepackt.
Inzwischen fahre ich 1x10 (die schwäbische Einfachlösung).
Ebenso habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit auf die Steckachse hinten umgerüstet und gleich eine Chris King HR-Nabe einspeichen lassen.
Und die Lager in der speziellen Special Agent Vorderradnabe auch gewechselt und vorsichtshalber eine zweite Nabe (IBC-Markt) auf Reserve gelegt. Auch habe ich Sattel und Sattelstütze gegen ein leichteres Pendant ausgetauscht und fahre einen gekröpften Syntacelenker.

Es ist und bleibt einfach Kult:






Gerade wechsel ich die Lagerschalen und Dichtringe des Steuerlagers, da waren nun nach Leogang sogar Tannennadeln im Steuerrohr...





Das untere Lager war völlig verschlissen.






Aktuelles Gewicht mit Baron DH-Drahtreifen vorn und hinten 17,35 kg.


----------



## bolg (25. Mai 2016)

SeaversColt schrieb:


> Mein IRONWOOD Evo-Ausbaustufe 3.0 ist gerade im entstehen...
> 
> Neuerungen...
> Umrüstung Schwinge auf Steckachse 12mm
> ...


Die Reifen hab ich auf meinem Liegerad drauf - was machen die am Ironwood?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeaversColt (25. Mai 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> Die Reifen hab ich auf meinem Liegerad drauf - was machen die am Ironwood?


was machen die auf dem Liegerad????

zur Erklärung:ist mein 3Laufradsatz für Strasse...damit fahre ich 25km auf arbeit und 25km wieder zurück...


----------



## bolg (25. Mai 2016)

SeaversColt schrieb:


> was machen die auf dem Liegerad????
> 
> zur Erklärung:ist mein 3Laufradsatz für Strasse...damit fahre ich 25km auf arbeit und 25km wieder zurück...


 ...ich falle damit nicht so schnell um - die sind so schön breit und haben Grip bei wenig Rollwiderstand!
Aber selbstverständlich kann man damit auch zur Arbeit fahren


----------



## SeaversColt (25. Mai 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> ...ich falle damit nicht so schnell um - die sind so schön breit und haben Grip bei wenig Rollwiderstand!
> Aber selbstverständlich kann man damit auch zur Arbeit fahren


Jap genau ,die haben keine Abrisskante und Kurven auf Asphalt gehen mega damit...wie bei einer Supermoto...und rollwiederstand bei 6Bar fast null selbst im gelände (trocken,und 2,5bar)funktionieren sie gut ..

Gruss


----------

